# My VERY first grow.. in the closet, under cfls, skunk bagseed.



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

FIRST AND FOREMOST. IF YOU HAVE NOTHING GOOD TO SAY DON'T SAY SHYT! DO NOT COMMENT NEGATIVELY, IF YOU HAVE A SUGGESTION PLEASE BE POLITE ABOUT IT. I AM OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS AND ADVICE, SO FEEL FREE TO GIVE ADVICE. I DON'T CLAIM TO KNOW EVERYTHING, I'M NOT LOOKING FOR THE BIGGEST HARVEST EVER, I'M TRYING SOMETHING NEW- GIVE ME SOME FUCKIN' SLACK.


Alright, well here we go, my first grow.. more of a pothead experiment. (Someone told me tho, that every grow is an experiment- smoke on..)

Basically as my plants grow, so will this whole set up. We're gonna grow together through this, I know I'll trip and fall, but that's what this is about-learning. I was originally going to wait on growing until I could afford a better lighting system and I was going to order seeds. But i figured for a first grow I shouldn't put all my eggs in the basket (or all my weed in the bowl- a better metaphor for all my fellow tokers ). Anyways, after a lot of research, the journey began..

Oct. 5th. Started to germ seeds. Paper towel method, in a mason jar only half of the top covered. Started with 7 bag seeds, the smoke was amazing and a skunk strain. 2 of the seeds were rather light and I didn't expect that they were viable, but I figured, eh, I'd try them anyways.

Oct. 6th. Check the seeds, nothing of course, however the lighter seeds had darkened and I could no longer distinguish them from the others any more.

Oct. 8th. 3 had white taproots of various lengths. Planted in cups filled with MG organic soil (I know better now..), holes in bottom for drainage. Put them under 2 42watt cfls, 2700 lumens a piece. Lights on 24 hrs. One fan blowing over cups and intaking air from outside the closet, one fan exhausting air. Watered soil with distilled water. (the beginning of my early over watering problem..)

Oct. 9th. Watered soil. (I know, I know..)

Oct. 10th. Watered soil. (....)

Oct. 11th. 1 seed sprouted. (Sexy Mama) Watered soil. (...) Put up gay shiny giftwrap until I find some mylar.

Oct. 12th. Other two seeds sprouted, one very sickly looking. The sickly looking one is Carlton. The other new sprout, Kiki. One other seed has taproot. Planted, this time I micro'd the soil to kill any possible bug life (after reading of others with that problem wit MG organic) The newly planted seed, named Bee.

Oct. 13th. Watered Carlton and Bee (...).

Oct. 14th. Rotated plants. Watered all plants. 

Oct. 15th. Bee sprouted. (No water for any plant, thanks to research done here)

Oct. 16th. Rotated plants . Watered all.

Oct. 17th. See second set of leaves starting to develop on Sexy Mama. However, she's got a little twist to one of her leaves- I think this is from the quick and temporary jump in temps to 84F because of the freaky warm weather we got. 

Oct. 18th. Moved Carlton further from light under suggestion because of it's stunted growth (no growth since sprout). Signs of 2 set of real leaves on all plants besides Carlton. Kiki and Sexy Mama's second set of leaves also look curled up. (Any suggestions?) Bee's look perfect. Watered all plants but Carlton.

Pix from today. Thanks for sharing this experience with me!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

More pix...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

The last of em...


----------



## JDiddy (Oct 18, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> The last of em...


Hey Sexy!
Nice babies. I know you know this probably, but, try not to overwater them too much. Let them dry a bit so the roots can expand in the cups. That way you can transplant them into a bigger container easily when they are root bound. When the soil is drier the roots will multiply trying to look for water. Good luck with your grow and welcome to rollitup. I too have smoked for many years and have grown occasionally but, this site is the most educational thing I've seen in over 20+ years of puffin'.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I was over watering them in the beginning. I know that now- thanks to this site! It's just so easy to over love them.. thanks again for the advice and warm welcome.. 

Any advice on when to transplant? I really want to get my babies into some black gold organic and out of the MG organic shyt, but I don't want to hurt them because of my good intentions.


----------



## thatboygood (Oct 18, 2007)

nice grow! my first grow was under 3 2700 CFLS. I even flowered her with only CFLS. I ended up with about a half when it was all said and done. I also used bagseed. When you transplant them, make sure to not disturb the roots. What I do is lightly press down on the top of the soil (to compact it), then tap the sides, that helps to get the whole root cluster and soil out together.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice here and through messages!


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 19, 2007)

first question. just curious, whyd ya name one carlton?(unless you want a male) she should be a girls name(luckier for when flowering comes).

i like that you said you and your project will grow with your plants. first grows are def experiment. you can make it to flowering easy but your second grow will come much more naturally i think. 

i wouldnt transplant yet they are kinda small. let them grow some and start getting the 2-4th sets of "real leaves" before you transplant. 

yes it is very very very easy to overlove your babies. i was having a problem with my plants and i thought it was nutrient burn or salt buildup. so i flushed my growing medium alot and still the problem continued. did some research and found out it was a nitrogen deficency. who would of thought? surely on my first grow i thought it would of been overloving by overfeeding. just gotta listen to what your babies tell you and if you treat them well they will treat you well. 

good luck on your grow and hope it goes great for ya.


----------



## student (Oct 19, 2007)

thats a preaty cool set up u should get some full view pics of every thing


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

....I just love all the names!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Aww, thanks everyone for the support. Ok, I'll answer the questions anyone had. 

Why'd I name one Carlton?
~My bf got to name the 3rd sprout, he was so sickly looking for some reason he reminded him of Carlton from the Fresh Prince, LOL, no clue why- we were baked. LOL. Prolly not as lucky cuz it's a male name, but so what? What about those chicks whose name is Michael? LOL...

I should get some pix of the full set up.
~Will do, right after I get some real mylar to replace the snowflake mylar on the wall.... lmfao.. don't ask, it's the only thing I could find that day...

Just love all the names.
~ME TOO!... it was just like when I name my bowls and pieces, get stoned as fuck and it just comes to you, everything has a name- you've just gotta get stoned enuff to listen and hear it...LOL


----------



## Pizzzh (Oct 19, 2007)

dont transplant them till they are rootbound. Then when they are dry you can pretty much pull gently on the stem and the everything will come out of the pot..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

I know I've got a bit to go until they transplant, and I've seen how they're supposed to look when they're root bound (love Jorge's dvd, LOL) but I just didn't know a ballpark time when they might be ready- like age wise or height wise. 2-4 sets of leaves I was told..Thanks!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Just love all the names.
> ~ME TOO!... it was just like when I name my bowls and pieces, get stoned as fuck and it just comes to you, everything has a name- you've just gotta get stoned enuff to listen and hear it...LOL


Hehehehe....ok, will try that!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Seriously... lol... that's how my bowls got their names... Icellla and Humplestiltskin... lmfao... don't ask about the second, it came to my bf right after 3 bowls of WW =)



Also, having a little plant problems today...
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/30863-leaves-curling-twisting-up-seedlings.html
Help greatly appreciated...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Alright. So I wasn't going to worry about this at first because it was only on one plant/ one leaf. But this morning I noticed it was worse on Sexy Mama and now slightly on Kiki. The next two leaf sets developing on Sexy Mama look like they may be affected as well. I attatched some pix because, well they can tell a lot more than I can.

All the info I found about leaves curling/twisting up was because of heat stress. However, I'm a stickler about that, the room is always between 72F and 80F. The other day we had a freak occurrence here and it got warm (for Oct. wtf) I watched my room closely, brought in more fans, whatever I could do to stop the room from spiking- the highest it got was 82.

~Stems and leaves perfect green, no discoloration/ spots. Nothing. 
~Watered every other day when soil is dry 1-2 inches below surface. 
~No nutes.

Wondering if this could maybe be because of humidity? It's one of the few things I can't check.

Help!

Any thoughts GREATLY appreciated....


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

How about a moisture meter? It measures moisture in the air I think....


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 19, 2007)

hm that is kinda weird. i dont think its anything your really need to worry about right now because everything in your environment seems fine. seedlings can take 100% humidity without any problems. even all through veg u can have the humidity very high. u just want it low during flowering to prevent budmold. 

82 degrees is nothing to worry about. my room hits 82 almost everyday(2 600 watt hps's get hot, thank god i have them vented) and my plants are fine. 

homestly, the only thing i can think of is if you had a fan blowing to strong on them. thats really the only problem i can think of. 

you are learning very well, Jorge knows alot. if you dont already have it go pick up a copy of his book Marijuana horticulture indoor/outdoor grow bible. 512 color pages of everything you need to know. its got alot more obscure information than his videos and are easier to reference to than the videos. i use it everyday. if they dont straighten out here soon i'll see if i can brainstorm with some buddies and see if we can find the problem. but i dont think u have a big problem on your hand. have fun good luck smoke out


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Picking up a moisture meter today for my babies- 

Ive got a copy of The Cannabis Grow Bible by Greg Green. Only thing close to what I've going going on is lack of circulation (which ain't it, the closet door is wide open fan blowing in, fan blowing on, fan in my window constantly bringing fresh air into my room.) The next suggestion was light too close..again not it... The last suggestion was a Mg deficiency.. wayyyyyy too early for anything like that.. so I dunno, I'm stumped... but I'm not going to worry about it too much, my babies are green and thriving. =)

I know 82 is nothing to worry about, hence why I know it's not a heat stress thing.

On my other post someone thinks it's from over watering... I don't think it's that either, I think I learned my lesson on that one.. LOL.

Fan blowing too strong, possible, I'll turn it down a tad.. jus don't want my babies gettin weak and fallin' over.. 


I love Jorge so much, I'll look into buying a copy of his book... you ever watch those High Times podcasts? He just makes me laugh... dunno why.. LOL.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for mentoring me through my journey. =)


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

If that was an equation of you right now. += 

I'm jealous..LOL


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> If that was an equation of you right now. +=
> 
> I'm jealous..LOL


....and I've been sussed!
Good guess


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

<I'm picking up later, I'm picking up later...> LOL


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> <I'm picking up later, I'm picking up later...> LOL


Have a good 'un!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh I def. will.... lmfao..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Opps, forgot to add this..

"How's Carlton doing?"
Not good...my daughter ran into the closet all excited to see the babies, I hadda get her out, ended up knocking over Carlton's cup. I don't think hes going to make it, his root is only like 2 inches long and greying/browning. I freaked got him back in his soil a.s.a.p... I am still going to take VV's advice tho and get some superthrive today and keep trying- I'm not giving up on him while his real leaves are still green...


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Opps, forgot to add this..
> 
> "How's Carlton doing?"
> Not good...my daughter ran into the closet all excited to see the babies, I hadda get her out, ended up knocking over Carlton's cup. I don't think hes going to make it, his root is only like 2 inches long and greying/browning. I freaked got him back in his soil a.s.a.p... I am still going to take VV's advice tho and get some superthrive today and keep trying- I'm not giving up on him while his real leaves are still green...


That's the spirit, it's not dead until it's dead!


----------



## Kant (Oct 19, 2007)

I get a bout an average female rate but i've found that the one's named after greek goddesses tend to have a higher rate of being female than other names.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

Kant said:


> I get a bout an average female rate but i've found that the one's named after greek goddesses tend to have a higher rate of being female than other names.


Could call one of them Medusa!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL... I just don't like to give up on things (if people had given up on me when I was going through rough times I wouldn't be where I am today)... even if Carlton dies, I'll prolly try doing a seance or something... LOL... 

Stop doing the smileys with the lit joint! Makin my mouth water... lol. you can put those up tonite tho.. LOL.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

ooooo Medusa... I'm keeping that one in mind. If (crosses fingers) I get a female, I might name a clone than just for you of course poison. =)


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... I just don't like to give up on things (if people had given up on me when I was going through rough times I wouldn't be where I am today)... even if Carlton dies, I'll prolly try doing a seance or something... LOL...
> 
> Stop doing the smileys with the lit joint! Makin my mouth water... lol. you can put those up tonite tho.. LOL.


Hey, I'm 7 hrs ahead of you, so I'ma chillin'!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> ooooo Medusa... I'm keeping that one in mind. If (crosses fingers) I get a female, I might name a clone than just for you of course poison. =)


Thank you....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Where is the smiley with the middle finger? LOL...


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Where is the smiley with the middle finger? LOL...


What, you mean this one?......""....he's far too rude to come out and play!...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

I've got spunk... call it rudeness if you wish...  

LOL...


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I've got spunk... call it rudeness if you wish...
> 
> LOL...


...I is shocked young lady!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

lmfao... hey u started it...

FUCK STOP WIT THE SMOKIN SMILEYS... 
ya kno.. I prolly shouldnt be on a marijuana site right now, it's just such a tease... LOL


----------



## Kant (Oct 19, 2007)

two of my ladies that i named nyx and hemera put out a crazy amount of bud. it was unusual. this grow i'm using river goddess. i've gotten to the nymphs or other demi gods yet.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> lmfao... hey u started it...
> 
> FUCK STOP WIT THE SMOKIN SMILEYS...
> ya kno.. I prolly shouldnt be on a marijuana site right now, it's just such a tease... LOL


....I did?.....Oh, ok then........ How about that one? Can I keep that one?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Sure.. you can keep that one.. I've got that in my sig.. so... can't be a hypocrite.. LOL


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Sure.. you can keep that one.. I've got that in my sig.. so... can't be a hypocrite.. LOL


Cheers! .....  ....oops......


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL... is that like the evil stoner? Red eyes and everything..lol.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... is that like the evil stoner? Red eyes and everything..lol.


A little while to go but, I'm getting there! (......no smokin' smilie's.....)


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Take a puff for me man.... aww. you decided to be nice why? LOL.. this grow journal just turned into my personal chat room... oh well.. LOL


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Take a puff for me man.... aww. you decided to be nice why? LOL.. this grow journal just turned into my personal chat room... oh well.. LOL


I know.......I think this thread has somewhat gone off on a tangent, hijacked...more like, sorry


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

Is it possible for me to hijack my own thread? LOL


----------



## durban poison (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Is it possible for me to hijack my own thread? LOL


.....then you're not blaming me.........phew!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 19, 2007)

SORRY EVERYONE THAT WE RAN OFF TOPIC.. WE LEARNED OUR LESSON AND WE'LL KEEP OUR BANTER TO OURSELVES.. LOL...if anyone else wants to just chit chat feel free to pm me...

I'll update tonite after I go shopping and upgrade my grow room =) 

Smoke on!


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 19, 2007)

well if terrorists can hijack our imaginations in southpark. i imagine anythings possible lol.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Sexy MILF,
I have had many problems myself, but learned two things that will help you.

First, I start my plants in 12 oz. clear Dixie Cups. I heat a fork on the stove and poke holes in the bottom and around the bottem edge.
Second, I only plant in an inch of soil. Young plants stretch to the light. So I add an inch of soil every few days. This way the plants have roots in the bottom of the cups (which I can see because the cups are clear). 

As the plants grow taller they will have at LEAST 4 inches of roots deep in the soil, before I transplant them. 

When the roots are longer than the plant is tall, the plants will grow faster.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Oct 19, 2007)

good luck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2007)

you said "hijack".


----------



## JDiddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe you would want to name future babies...Hot, Sexy, and Milf? LOL...Also try using deeper clear cups etc (like Mockingbird said) when you germinate cuz the tap root on cannibis usually goes like 5 inches deep or more. That may be why they're twisting a bit if your cups are only like 4 inches deep. Plus, put drainage holes in them if you don't have any in them yet cuz the soil may be to wet in the cups if they are strofoam, which holds in moisture for a long time. Maybe water them even less, like once or twice a week. Peace Sexy....


----------



## JDiddy (Oct 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Is it possible for me to hijack my own thread? LOL


Yes you can Sexy, LOL...I forgot too say also that you can also see how moist the soil is with clear cups as you watch the roots expand also. The way the weather is, humid one week, dry the next, especially if you're in the NE US like me, it's easier to see the soil cuz sometimes it'll stay wet for over a week when it's humid then dry within just 2 days when it gets dry and cool again soon.<Is this smokin' smiley cool for ya?Sexy....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 20, 2007)

Alright, thanks everyone for the comments and great advice! I've got family over this weekend so I won't be updating with pix until Monday...Feel free to continue leaving comments or advice, all is read and greatly appreciated..

Now.. responses to suggestions..

"well if terrorists can hijack our imaginations in southpark. i imagine anythings possible lol."
~Point well taken.. LOL.

"About the clear bigger cups and such"
~I hear conflicting stuff with the clear cups, some say yes because then you can see when to transplant, some say no because light is bad for roots... I can across a thread in my research where they had plastic cups then taped paper around it after suggesting that clear cups werent a good idea- maybe that's the way I'd like to go next time.. so I could remove the paper to check the roots real quick then put them back in the dark.. even better, check it with a green light only on.
~Also with the putting extra dirt in there as the plant stretches, don't we try to avoid plant stretching? And want them as compact as possible?

"good luck.




"
Thanx =) I'm going to need it.

"you said "hijack"."
Yeah yeah.. LOL.. I kno... it jus looks soo much cooler that way... 

"everything jdiddy said"
~LOL. I realize the cups are a tad small now (a good excuse to transplant sooner? god I wanna get them out of that MG organic mulch lookin shyt and into some black gold organic.) Yes, they've got holes in the bottom of the cups.. And about the cups twisting because of lack of room for the roots to grow- interesting theory, I'm gonna look into the signs of root bound plants or plants with little room... 
~As far as naming one Hot, Sexy, and MILF. LOL... awesome idea.. keepin it in mind for clones.. but then again, they name themselves... =)
~Getting a moisture meter for my babies, so we can lay to rest the whole over watering debate... I want to move beyond that problem..
~ AND FUCK YES! THE SMOKING SMILIES ARE OK TO USE RIGHT NOW... THIS SEXY MILF PICKED UP AND IS BLLLLLAAAZZZZZEEEEDDDDDD!


Couple situations and questions I'm curious about...if you know the answer please let me know..
~So my hydro shop changed their hours and I showed up a half hour after they closed (should have been a half hour b4 they close) so I'm fucked on the superthrive until Monday/Tuesday? (bf has been working all the time and I don't have a car, time to go shopping is limited) Anyone know an alternative or what in Superthrive is the active ingredients... I'll look into it.. 

~Also, if you're keeping up on this then you know about how Carlton got out of his cup and I saw the poor poor rooting situation.. but like I said, I'm not giving up while he's got any green in those leaves.. Was wondering if a light solution of the rooting hormone you'd use for cloning would help? Dipping his root in it even maybe? Or is there any other ideas on helping encourage root growth... I'm assuming the roots aren't completely dead if Carlton's true (stunted) leaves are green...(they aren't even yellowing)...

Things I noticed during a quick check up on my babies this morning..

Sexy Mama looks great. The second set of true leaves have three blades and I can see the great beginning of the 3rd set of leaves. =)

Kiki, also looking great. The second set of leaves look weird tho, like there's a three blade leaf on one side and a one bladed leaf opposite to it.. I can also see the beginnings of her 3rd real set of leaves.

Bee, looks great. The second set of leaves are coming in nicely and are one blade leaves.

Carlton, still sickly looking. First set of stunted real leaves are still green. I can see tiny tiny tiny starts to a second set of leaves!! Don't know what kind of development they will get... let's watch and see!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah good! Everythings back to normal and back on subject....great progress write-up HotNSexy!


----------



## JDiddy (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Sexy,
Good point about the clear cup thingy. The times I used 'em, the roots grew pretty fast, but, one prob I did have when it was humid was algae growing on the inside surface of the cups cuz of the light going thru to the soil/medium. There are so many ways to do it anyway. Carlton will probably be OK after a while, especially if He/She isn't dead by now. Good luck Sexy...I forgot, you already have one baby named Sexy Mama, very similar to Sexy and Milf huh? How 'bout Voluptuous and Foxy? LOL, Bye Sexy....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

Today is a very very very sad day for my babies...

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/31304-help-help-help-urgent-disaster-2.html

I'll post here later... ALL ADVICE RIGHT NOW IS APPRECIATED...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

Oct. 21st. I added two more 42 watt cfls. So there's a total of 4 42 watt cfls over 4 sprouts. I also readjusted the light set up. Watered all plants. (it had been 2 days) Everything is great, except Carlton. Looks as if Carlton is oficially dying. Temperatures are still a constant 77-79F. Slight twisting and curling on Sexy Mama's and Kiki's leaves, no new effected leaves. And leaves that are affected look as if they have "relaxed".


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

Oct. 21st. Forgot to add, I also rearranged the fan situation (making them more effective) and added a co2 bottle behind the fan blowing on plants.


----------



## Kant (Oct 22, 2007)

it's good to see your plants are pulling through. i would hold on to carlton. best of luck


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, today has been a disasterous day... I came home this morning to find my babies toasting under my lights that had somehow lowered themselves. Sexy Mama and Kiki ... ... each smashed under their own cfl bulb... I scrambled of course, got the lights off my babies and started crying.. My poor poor babies... I've tied them up with toothpicks now... 

So many people have been asking for pictures of my whole set up, those pix are here!

Pictures in the next couples posts are of all the sprouts as of now, and pictures of the whole set up.

Sexy Mama and Bee..as of right now.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

Kiki (my gorgeous baby that keeps me going through all of this, she sure inspires me..) and Carlton (the poor little dying sprout that I refuse to give up on)


----------



## durban poison (Oct 22, 2007)

Just water, light, and some old fashioned TLC!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

Pictures of the set up =) 4 42 watt cfls. 2 bottle lamp kits. 2 y socket connectors. intake fan. exhaust fan. co2 bottle behind intake fan. Lots of creativity and love.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

What it looks like 24 hours a day =)


----------



## Kant (Oct 22, 2007)

wow. you've just given me a heart attack. I just had a flash back to my first grow when a fan fell on one of my saplings and shredded it. i have confidence that kiki and sexy mama will pull through. I hope bee and carlton pull through as well.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for the warm wishes... sorry to give you such traumatic flash backs.. I got really stoned to try and forget, and it worked, until I went in there because I wanted to see my babies...then I remembered. fuckkk.. my pooor babiess. I turned on some Jimi and sat there apologizing to my babies for being a negligent mommy.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Wow, today has been a disasterous day... I came home this morning to find my babies toasting under my lights that had somehow lowered themselves. *Sexy Mama and Kiki ...* ... each smashed under their own cfl bulb... I scrambled of course, got the lights off my babies and started crying.. My poor poor babies... I've tied them up with toothpicks now...


This is just an edit, noticed I typed the wrong name... it's Sexy Mama and Bee that were devastated by the lights, not Kiki. Kiki miraculously was unscathed.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 22, 2007)

Did you buy that fan from the internet? If so where can i get one....i so badly need a smaller one for my plants its like a huricane in there....the stalks are soooooo thicks though.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

I got the fan at Walmart on clearance for 4 bucks... they had a ton of them. They still have a bunch of them at the store by me, you might wanna check. If you can't find them at your local Walmart pm me.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 22, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I got the fan at Walmart on clearance for 4 bucks... they had a ton of them. They still have a bunch of them at the store by me, you might wanna check. If you can't find them at your local Walmart pm me.


Lol, Walmart? I live in the UK closest thing i have is B&Q. Thanks anyway....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL.. sry, I always assume people are from the U.S. 

(feeling stupid) LOL.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 22, 2007)

No worries, at times i wish i was.....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't you ever fuckin say that... seriously... LOL.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 22, 2007)

Nah, times gt pretty shitty round here e.g. look what happened to iToke.


----------



## dankie (Oct 22, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanks so much for the warm wishes... sorry to give you such traumatic flash backs.. I got really stoned to try and forget, and it worked, until I went in there because I wanted to see my babies...then I remembered. fuckkk.. my pooor babiess. I turned on some Jimi and sat there apologizing to my babies for being a negligent mommy.


I hope our conversation helped. I'll be watching your progress from here on out!

The girls will be fine keep the positive energy going!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

The convo helped, thanx. Stay tuned!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, I once had a big board, painted white, which was leaning against my flowering room.....(just pulled it out of the room, so I could get in)...as I backed out I knocked into the board which fell over onto 10+ clones, bent them over and upset the pots.....you get the drift?

Anyway, after sorting them out, putting soil back in the pots, watering them, straightening them out.....made full recoveries!! 

_.....it was a big board!_ 

Moral:......don't give it up for dead, until it's dead!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 22, 2007)

Clones were nearly 2ft!....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

That gives me hope hon, thanx!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 22, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> That gives me hope hon, thanx!


You're Welcome!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 22, 2007)

I've gotta go pick up again, stressin over this shyt... lol..


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 22, 2007)

Nothing a good old bit of hash cant solve


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuck I am so blown (yes.. I know it's only 9:30am) LOL. Going to pick up some things for my babies... boy they are troopers after suffering from my abuse.. =(


----------



## moon47usaco (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice grow... 

Could i please see some close ups and maybe explanation of how your lights are attached to the moveable ceiling...

I like the idea of moving the lights up/down as opposed to the plants themselves witch i have seen allot of... Putting some stopping safeguard in the future...

I was trying to work out how to make a DIY track light like you have here but i am stumped on how to connect the gold light fixture to anything... You are starting to give me ideas but i could use more info...

ABOUT THE PAPER TOWEL METHOD...

I have read that the best thing for your seed is to put it right in the soil and skip the paper towel mess...

After testing two seeds with each method ill post my results here... From what i gathered so far is that the transplanting of the rooting seed from PT to your medium (soil) can either at worst damage the new forming root and at best will shock the little seedling causing strange early growth compared to a directly planted seed witch will form more naturally from gravity... Just my two cents... 

That was long winded... =\

Mutch love to your babies coming back with full flower power... =]


----------



## SugaShane (Oct 23, 2007)

you should invest some money in some good soil, i use peat moss(30%),top soil(50%
perlite(20%)

and u can lower the light a little if there compact flouresents, i keep mine 1-2 inches away from the tops.

good luck with your plants

ps love the names lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 24, 2007)

Alright, time for answers to the comments, suggestions, and questions then I'll post up dates. 

"Could i please see some close ups and maybe explanation of how your lights are attached to the moveable ceiling..."

I'll post some pix later today however I'm going to change my set-up in a few days to something that has NO POSSIBILITY OF EVER FALLING DOWN. If you're looking to build something similar I'd suggest waiting until I have the pix from the new upcoming setup. But I will post pix of my current set up- note, it's very ghetto rigged. LOL. 

"I have read that the best thing for your seed is to put it right in the soil and skip the paper towel mess..."



It's what I went with for my first time and I'm happy with my results thus far, keep me updated on the outcome of your personal research.

"you should invest some money in some good soil"

Oh I know.. LOL. My babies are going to get transplanted into Black Gold Organic soil- I chose this over FoxFarm because the perlite is already mixed into it. Just waiting for my babies to regain some strength after the lights mishap so I can transplant the babies into some bigger pots and much much better soil.

"and u can lower the light a little if there compact flouresents, i keep mine 1-2 inches away from the tops."

They're only bout an inch and a half. At the moment they're a little farther away until I can put up my new light system, in the place they're at right now (no pix posted of it) if the lights to fall or lower themselves again the lights won't land directly on the plants.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE INPUT AND FOR FOLLOWING THIS JOURNEY OF MINE.. STAY TUNED I'M GOING TO BE UPDATING TODAY.


----------



## 513 who dey (Oct 24, 2007)

im confused on The cfls im using 4 26 watt sw & 1 15 watt3000k 

Under foxfarm soil with some bag seed & im having no luck i kno its my Lite


----------



## moon47usaco (Oct 24, 2007)

Give some more info... What exactly does "no luck" mean... 

There are allot of factors to consider at different stages...

There is no telling... Are you sure you plugged those lights in... ??


----------



## Smoke133 (Oct 24, 2007)

I find it funny how you named one of them Carlton, any reference to Fresh Prince?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 24, 2007)

Smoke133 said:


> I find it funny how you named one of them Carlton, any reference to Fresh Prince?


Already answered...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 24, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> Give some more info... What exactly does "no luck" mean...
> 
> There are allot of factors to consider at different stages...
> 
> There is no telling... Are you sure you plugged those lights in... ??


Prescribe him a cure threw pm not my grow journal.


----------



## moon47usaco (Oct 24, 2007)

> Prescribe him a cure threw pm not my grow journal.


True,,, sorry... =[

Ok so this is what i'm after...

I want an easy way to attach the gold kind of light thingy (technical term alludes me) to a sturdy base... Like a block of wood... Preferably by using the threads it has to screw in to a standard lamp pole...

Because right now i just have it hanging by hemp cord tied around the part that is supposed to be screwed in... Yep im gheto... =]

This way i can either hang it or set it on the ground to promote shortened growth... So im thinking hanging till its time to flower then place them around the base for flowering...

Any hoo thats why i want to see how you attached yours to the cardboard or whatever it is you have the movable ceiling made out of... 

On another note one of my sprouts are twisting one of its leaves too... I originally planted them in very shallow soil to allow for possible stretching that way i could just add soil on stretch... Witch i have done... So im guessing the root hitting bottom might be cause for this...

Man i need to learn to be more brief and to the point... Long winded again... =0

FYI.. I'm just about a week behind you... Germ on the 13th... =]


----------



## 513 who dey (Oct 25, 2007)

O yah i had to turn elm on thanks almost forgot ...

are you fucking seriouse ..Thanks hotnsexy 
I got it fixed looking better already


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad to hear it...


----------



## moon47usaco (Oct 27, 2007)

So where are those pics... And how are your children doing... ??


----------



## Rocketgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Chickie! I was also wondering about your plants. How are they doing?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 29, 2007)

My babies are not doing well at all. Two days after the lights fell and basically killed Sexy Mama and Bee, the poor babies got attacked by fungus gnats. =( I ran out of course right away and picked up some Safer's 3 in 1. Followed the directions, but alas...they have taken their toll on my last completely green plant, Kiki. She's no longer all green- I can see she's dying quickly. I'm devastated by all of this- reason why I haven't been around here lately.. but at the end of this week I'm going to order some real seeds and start all over again (the only way my bf could get me to stop being sad bout this was to promise to buy me whatever seeds I wanted and an 8th of weed. LOL)... it makes me really sad that I never got to make it to the end of this grow, but I learned a lot of things and think I have a much better idea of what the babies need. (And what products I want for them) So, today is the final day for this grow, I'm going to dispose of them today. 

Lessons learned and things I will do different/ before the next grow.
1. Fuck MG Organic soil, my babies are starting out right away in Black Gold Organic and they will be in bigger cups.
2. The lights will be set up so they can never fall before I even germ seeds.
3. Check the moisture meter before I ever think about watering.
4. I will fog out the room (and prolly the whole house because of my paranoid ass) to make sure bugs are not a problem from the beginning.
5. If growing good strong healthy marijuana plants was easy, everyone would do it. This takes a lot of time and patience. And the ability to forgive yourself when you fuck up royally.

So here's the final tally, how each plant died.
Carlton: The first to go, I think his stunted growth from the beginning was my overwatering early on.
Bee: Devastated when a 42 watt cfl fell right on top of it.
Sexy Mama: Hit by a fallen light also, though not as badly as Bee. It would seem the stem on Sexy Mama was dried out and killed by the lights. As the days went by the other leaves began to droop and die. 
Kiki: The fungus gnats I believe.. 

Anyways, any input is still appreciated as always....this is a sad sad day... anyone who wants to help me pick out a new strain of seeds can give me their opinions here... thanks again everyone for everything- but this grow has ended.. a new one will begin when I acquire new seeds.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Oct 29, 2007)

pics ????????????/


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 29, 2007)

its very sad hear and read this.i make lots of dumb mistakes in my first grow one and half year ago,all this time here on riu i learn and read and learn again.maybe get seeds witch is easy growing,i grow bigbud they are easy grow and yield is ok.taste not the best but not bad too.hope you find good strain for you.and dont give up.


----------



## Rocketgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Im sooooooo sad for you.
That sucks.....
Well at least you learned some things, and your next will turn out better.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 29, 2007)

GIJoe8383 said:


> pics ????????????/


i don't know how about others here but i don't like pics with dead plants.and whats is interesting in pics with dead or almost dead plants.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 29, 2007)

GIJoe8383 said:


> pics ????????????/



You want to see pix of my dying plants? LOL... I'd rather not have to take those sad sad pix...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 29, 2007)

jesus3.. love you location.. Animal Farm.. aint that the fuckin' truth...


----------



## Cutdown (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, I know I'd be devastated if something would happen to my babies :/
Concerning the new strain, go for Jack Herer! Smoked it before and got some growing on now, the bastards grow bushy as heck, yield a lot, taste is heavenly as is the high.


----------



## moon47usaco (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your youngsters... =[

Life lessons learned...

Input... About paper towel germ... From what i can tell so far it has no real impact on the overall life if you are careful when planting the stress caused is very minimal... Actually out of the two planted direct soil and PT germed the PT seed is doing better...

I think this is because it stretched more at 1st and is now closer to the light...

If it does not kill YOU it will make you stronger... Goes for ppl and plants too... =]

Good luck with your next grow... Here is what i would like my next grow to be...

Mazar

Short plants are lovable... yes no... ??
Or was that ppl... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I was going threw the motions of throwing the babies away (safely of course) and I just couldn't kill Kiki. (Since she had some green leaves yet) So I transplanted her into a new pot and threw her back under the lights. The roots that lined the cup and were bright white and healthy looking. So I thought maybe her stunted growth and such was more related to being root bound than the bugs. I sprayed down the room and such before putting her back in there. I'm not expecting her to make it, but we will see over the next few days. Eh...it gives me something to do until I get some new seeds. <crosses fingers>


----------



## Kant (Oct 29, 2007)

so if kiki doesn't make it what strain do you plan on extorting your bf into getting you?


----------



## dankie (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't worry to much about it. This was the irst o many, and everything we go through makes us stronger.

The next batch are going to rock!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 29, 2007)

Kant said:


> so if kiki doesn't make it what strain do you plan on extorting your bf into getting you?


LOL..extort? oh i don't have to extort, he wanted me to pick out seeds for this first batch but I didn't wanna fuck up royally and feel bad about wasting money (thank god, I was right) I have no clue what strain- I mean, I've got a couple in mind, but I haven't made up my mind yet. Something mostly sativa and something you can't normally find grown here in the states. Any suggestions?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 29, 2007)

dankie said:


> Don't worry to much about it. This was the irst o many, and everything we go through makes us stronger.
> 
> The next batch are going to rock!


Awww thanks =)


----------



## Humboldt (Oct 29, 2007)

*Sorry to hear about the disaster, I was getting excited as I was reading through your thread until this, that's a bummer but if Kiki still has green there's a lot of hope for her, please keep us posted on her status and your next attempt, I Love Journals!*


----------



## DND (Oct 29, 2007)

I love it how you named your plants, sorry for your loss!


----------



## Kant (Oct 29, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL..extort? oh i don't have to extort, he wanted me to pick out seeds for this first batch but I didn't wanna fuck up royally and feel bad about wasting money (thank god, I was right) I have no clue what strain- I mean, I've got a couple in mind, but I haven't made up my mind yet. Something mostly sativa and something you can't normally find grown here in the states. Any suggestions?


no extortion? HA.

crying = blackmail
feminine wiles = cheating

crying + feminine wiles = extortion

i don't know about strains though...i'm more of an indica guy.


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 29, 2007)

b4 u put ur new seeds in clean the whole room with bleach water. if u have a bad problem use a bug bomb like u were saying. but thoroughly cleaning the room with bleach water should do it. 

im from the hypnotizea we quick to knock of ya blocka, blastin nothin but choppas nigga we non stoppas, whippin up this cream for me like betty crocker, the guts icy whitein, leather is what im likin, pull up chrome rims and holla she must be dykin, like she done see the colors change colors on my paint job, just like all them colors on my ice and on my wrist watch, pimp star nothin but some conversation bout some dough, slangin these birds out my mouth like im selllin snow, tellin no lies, compromise, on cheesewise. if you cross real killas then you must die.


----------



## thatboygood (Oct 30, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL..extort? oh i don't have to extort, he wanted me to pick out seeds for this first batch but I didn't wanna fuck up royally and feel bad about wasting money (thank god, I was right) I have no clue what strain- I mean, I've got a couple in mind, but I haven't made up my mind yet. Something mostly sativa and something you can't normally find grown here in the states. Any suggestions?


 
Grapefruit is supposed to be awesome..I have been trying to get my hand on some seeds, seems most places are sold out. Its around 90% Sativa and it matures early for a sativa (around 8 weeks). Smells like grapefruit from what I gather. mmmmmmm


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll wash the walls down with bleach water. Thanks for the idea. 

Also, I'll look into the Grapefruit strain.

" crying = blackmail
feminine wiles = cheating

crying + feminine wiles = extortion"

Hey, that formula doesn't work for every woman.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys, btw Kiki looks just like she did yesterday- we'll just have to see.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 31, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> jesus3.. love you location.. Animal Farm.. aint that the fuckin' truth...


i really like this book.if you like read here is link.*Animal Farm* by George Orwell .yes in my country is the same situation like in book.


----------



## Kant (Oct 31, 2007)

you know the book is about the communist revolution right?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you seen the world we live in? We are becoming 1984...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 31, 2007)

Blah, also meant Animal Farm... fuck it's too early... HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## grapefruit (Oct 31, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> i really like this book.if you like read here is link.*Animal Farm* by George Orwell .yes in my country is the same situation like in book.


I just watched the movie last night (the cartoon) it was great!


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 2, 2007)

So did your surviving child ever pull through... If yes good fer you... If no well, I await your next journal... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 2, 2007)

Well right now Kiki is basking under two 42 watt lights all to herself. She's in a bigger pot (bucket actually- yes there's drainage holes, gotta love a woman who can use power tools. ) I'll have to transplant her one more time. Picked up some Grow Big and Big Bloom the other day. Her leaves were changing colors so I foliar fed her this morning at 50% foliar strength, her leaves have improved there appearance immensely already. I'm waiting until the soil meter is on 1-3/10 to water her, so most likely tomorrow. (it's between 4 and 5 right now) When I had transplanted her, she had bright white roots lining the bottom, so it looks like she has strong root growth and prolly was a little root bound. Let's cross our fingers for my baby.


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 2, 2007)

Where did you go to get your nut's... I am trying to avoid going in to grow shops (paranoia i know but still) if i can help it... I dont want MG but can you get decent nut's at somewhere other than a grow shop...

BTW... Glad to hear that your survivor is in recovery... Good luck with her... =]


----------



## Kant (Nov 2, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Well right now Kiki is basking under two 42 watt lights all to herself. She's in a bigger pot (bucket actually- yes there's drainage holes, gotta love a woman who can use power tools. ) I'll have to transplant her one more time. Picked up some Grow Big and Big Bloom the other day. Her leaves were changing colors so I foliar fed her this morning at 50% foliar strength, her leaves have improved there appearance immensely already. I'm waiting until the soil meter is on 1-3/10 to water her, so most likely tomorrow. (it's between 4 and 5 right now) When I had transplanted her, she had bright white roots lining the bottom, so it looks like she has strong root growth and prolly was a little root bound. Let's cross our fingers for my baby.


so does this mean kiki is gonna make it? well i guess this is a mixed blessing.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 3, 2007)

Got my nutes from the hydro store, after gettin over my paranoia and gettin my ass in there, I fell in love. LOL.. my suggestion just goto the damn grow shop, you'll save on shipping and can get anything you could dream of for your babies. Just pay in cash and keep eyes out for cops sittin' outside, make sure you don't have any weed on you or other evidence and stop at a friends house before you goto your grow area... - my thoughts anyways. a little paranoia keeps you safe, too much keeps you locked up in the house. LOL... anyways, today is the first day Kiki will get her nutes in her water, she responded very very well to the foliar feeding and is looking better that she has in a long time and is growing quickly. (I can't remember the last time a new set of leaves has grown so fast over nite) I'm hoping Kiki will make it, (crosses fingers) if she turns out to be a lovely female some clones will finally bring some life back to this grow.


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

can we get pix of kiki?

if she's big enough you should clone her before she goes into flowering. or you could turn her into a mother...assuming she's female.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll put some pix of Kiki up Monday morning, I've got family over this weekend. She's def not big enough to clone any time soon, assuming she's female. Her 5th set of leaves is about two inches now, and the 6th is just starting to develop. I'm sure she's behind in growth right now but it's better than dead right? LOL.


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 3, 2007)

I think cloning is the best way to determine sex... That way you can keep her in the veg room and take the clones somewhere else to get 12/12 light... A window or another small cabinet with lower level lights let them get some stability and then force flower... Its what i will be doing when they are ready to be cloned...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 5, 2007)

Alright, so here's the update. Kiki is doing great, I've never seen her grow this fast, she's not really tall and the nodes are very close together. (All good things I'm assuming) She's 4 inches tall with 5 nodes, the 6th set of leaves are 1 inch long now. There's secondary growth on every node (even on the bottom node where the leaves are gone because they died) I was going to post pictures today but they way that she's in the bucket right now, I can't get a good picture. After the 'sort of transplant' tomorrow I'll be able to get clearer pix. Stay tuned.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, Kiki is now 26 days old.


----------



## Kant (Nov 5, 2007)

you promised me pictures. it's monday! PIX PLZZZZ!


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 6, 2007)

Im soooooo glad Kiki is making a full recovery... Today is day 19 for my two children so its good to have someone who is on the same timeline as me...

Happy growing... =]

Cant wait to see pics... =]

Can i see your new set up too please... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't find my fuckin' digital cam, I promised pix, so here's the best ones I could take right now.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 6, 2007)

The rest of the pix.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 7, 2007)

She looks good this morning.,


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 7, 2007)

yes, she is looking good.........

nice job !!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanx. Btw, forgot to include some details minor details.

Had a couple people ask me about the new soil- it's the Sunshine Organic mix, the perlite is already in it. Not that expensive people! Fuck MG, invest the 20 bucks and get some real soil.

Picked up Jorge Cevantes Marijuana Horticulutre: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible. I've always been a huge Jorge follower, this just made me a bigger believer. For $25 dollars you get a ton of awesome pictures and info on anything you could want to know. Take it from the man himself. Prolly my favorite part of this book and def the most useful is the section where they show what the leaf would look like for all different deficiencies and overdoses of nutrients, and showing the stages the leaves will go through for different problems. Think of all those fuckin' newbie threads about "what's wrong with my leaves" this would solve! LOL...

Anyways, my babies are getting half strength of Foxfarm's Grow Big, Big Bloom, and some Superthrive.

Fan blowing on her with a Co2 bottle. =)

She's getting watered every 2 days or so and foliar feeding once a week, and a light spritz of plain distilled water every 2 days. 

She's currently under 4 42 watt cfls, they're a little further from her right now (2-3 inches) because of just being transplanted (Jorge suggests less intense like for the couple days after a transplant)


My daughter must have hid my digital cam, because I can't find it now and I've been looking for 2 days, when I find the damn cam I'll get better pix.

Input appreciated! 

Please comment while I go smoke a bowl, LOL. Luv ya's!


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 7, 2007)

She looks good... =]

Very proud and glad that one of your lil solders survived the battle with the elements... =]

Mutch love to you and your baby... Good luck... =]

BTW there is a plant problems post in general growing... No clue why its not in plant problems but whateva...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/1469-marijuana-plant-problems-cures.html

Are these the same pictures you have in the book or are they different... ??


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 7, 2007)

they are dif pics. they are like drawn pictures but are pretty damn accurate. that book is good but it skims over a few pretty important aspects of advanced cultivation.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 7, 2007)

Does the Bible cover ever single aspect? No.. but you can def. get by with just this on hand for most problems/questions.

Call me crazy, but I found the book much better than the plant abuse chart, though the plant abuse chart is awesome, Jorge is the man. LOL...

Aww, thanx, I'm glad my little trooper is doing so well, was worried for a little. But ya know, she fought this hard to survive, as a good mother it's my duty to do as much as I can to keep her healthy.


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 7, 2007)

thats why we are all on this site. one thing doesnt have all the answers.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 8, 2007)

IT'S A GIRL! IT'S A GIRL!

This morning I woke up to a great surprise, my little girl showing her stuff. LOL. Two tiny tiny tiny white fuzzy pistils on the 6th node. Really didn't expect this, seems a bit soon, but shyt, I'll take it. Now I'm def. gonna have to hunt down my digital camera, this is just too fuckin' awesome... I know it's early (7am) but fuck it, I'm sparkin up a bowl... celebration everyone!


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 8, 2007)

Grats... =] Are you on 12/12 lighting already... ??

Maybe it was because of the stress she went through she decided she should get into GET BUISY mode soon... =]


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 8, 2007)

Yay!!! What luck huh? You guys were destined to be together!! I just wrote you back a minute ago, that is such great news!!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 8, 2007)

Still on 24 hrs light. I'm not going to flower her yet, she's too little... she's gonna be a mommy before she gets flowered. Today is such an awesome day, joints for everyone! LOL.


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 8, 2007)

congrats. clone that biznatch!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, I plan to. LOL.. good news, found the cam, under the couch no less. LOL.. shoulda looked there first. I'll have pictures of my baby girl up soon. =)


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see em!!!!


----------



## Kant (Nov 8, 2007)

how old is kiki now? it's awesome that you got preflowers showing. congrats.


----------



## jesus3 (Nov 8, 2007)

cant wait pics!congrats for your girl kiki.she looks small but strong and healthy.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 8, 2007)

Kiki is 28 days from sprout. Pain in the ass to get pix of those tiny tiny pistils, LOL... I'll keep trying tho and upload the pix a little later. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 8, 2007)

Pix from today, gotta find my microscope so I can get a pic of the pistils...

She's got 7 nodes not btw and is working on that 8th one. =)


----------



## jesus3 (Nov 8, 2007)

she really looks nice.


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 8, 2007)

She looks like whatever bagseed strain I have, the one that's not showing yet. I can't wait to see where her pistils are..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 8, 2007)

On Kiki the pistils are on the 6th node from the bottom.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 9, 2007)

Alright, this is mostly for all the people that want a set up that's money conscious but want their babies to be kinda pampered. LOL... the running total of money I've spent thus far, with an itemized list (god I have too much time, LOL) Hope this helps!

Lights: 
_4 42 watt cfls. Walmart. $8.00 per bulb. $32.00 total, thus far (more lights will be added as she gets bigger)
_2 bottle lamp kits. Walmart. $6.00 per set. $12.00 total, thus far (more will be needed as time goes on)
_2 y socket adapters. Walmart. $2.00 each. $4.00 total. (will need more, lol)

Soil:
_1 MG Organic. Walmart. $4.00. (Skip this! What a waste...)
_1 bag of Sunshine Organic soil. Hydro shop. $17.00 (Worth it, don't skip out and give your babies shyty soil! The perlite is already mixed in.)

Gadgets:
_3 way meter (gauges moisture in soil, light, and pH) Hydro shop. $10.00.
_Thermometer (got mine for free, though I'm gonna upgrade to a digital one with humidity and the high/low temps at Walmart for $11.00)

Yummy goodness:
_Superthrive. Hydro shop. $4.00. 
_Grow Big. Hydro shop. $14.00.
_Big Bloom. Hydro Shop. $11.00.
_Yeast. Walmart. $4.00.
_Distilled water. Walmart. $.64 a gallon. (Gone through about 10 by now) $6.50

Misc.
_Small fans. Walmart. $4.00 each. $8.00.
_Mylar (it's not up yet, but I do have the roll. LOL) Hydro shop. $20.00

So Total I've spent about $150. 

I don't think that's bad at all.. think about how much you spend on weed without growing, (lol, spent 100 dollars to have weed just for the past week.) then remember... most of this shyt you won't have to re-buy on future grows... This total is def. going to rise though before this is over, especially since I plan on cloning.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 9, 2007)

News, just got a couple new seeds. 2 different strains of random bag seeds. 6 seeds, 3 of each strain. 1 seeds looks a little light, so I doubt it'll pop, oh well worth the try. However, I am going to do a little personal experiment- 1 seed from each strain I'm going to put directly into the soil, the remainder I'm going to germ the paper towel way like I did with the last seeds. A new separate journal will be made for these babies. And name suggestions are welcome. =)


----------



## tech209 (Nov 9, 2007)

good luck on ur grow n keep us posted


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks hon.


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 10, 2007)

> _1 MG Organic. Walmart. $4.00. (Skip this! What a waste...)


I have some MG Potting Mix with time release feeding pellets... Very bad... I thought i had removed all the pellets but one must have skipped me because one of my leaves started to turn brownish and dry up from the outside... I gave it a 5 min flush and clipped the leave back to stop more drying seems ok now... MG you could do without it... =]



> Lights:
> _4 42 watt cfls. Walmart. $8.00 per bulb. $32.00 total, thus far (more lights will be added as she gets bigger)
> _2 bottle lamp kits. Walmart. $6.00 per set. $12.00 total, thus far (more will be needed as time goes on)
> _2 y socket adapters. Walmart. $2.00 each. $4.00 total. (will need more, lol)


For a huge selection of good priced lights go to Light bulbs, Rope Lights, Halogen and Fluorescent bulb - 1000-Bulbs - The Light Bulb Superstore You need to buy a few for it to be cost effective and outweigh the shipping...

Also i have noticed you will get more lumens per watt if you have more of lower wattage bulbs then if you have fewer of higher watt bulbs... The exception to this was the cfl's i saw at my grow shop they were higher in lumens then most high watt cfls...

Other parts are best bought at Lows or Homedepot well its not that much cheaper but a dollar or 50 cents here and there goes a long way...



> _Distilled water. Walmart. $.64 a gallon. (Gone through about 10 by now) $6.50


Your money is better spent on a ph kit and use tap water... =]



> _Mylar (it's not up yet, but I do have the roll. LOL) Hydro shop. $20.00


I think i will go with panda film instead cheaper and easier to work with...

Well thats it... Those are all just personal opinion as im new at this too... =]

Kiki is doing quite well now... =] Congrats...

Im off happy travels... =P


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 11, 2007)

Took some pix today... here's the first few.


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! She's grown soooo much since the last pic, that was ,what, 3-4 days ago? Holy crap!! Looking great!!

Tech209's avatar is freaking me out.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 11, 2007)

The last three pictures. 

Kiki is exactly 1 month old today (from sprout) 

She's got 9 nodes, and I think- looks just lovely. =) 

She's now under 6 42watt cfls. 

Just picked up some fuckin dank shyt, much love...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 11, 2007)

Rocketgirl said:


> Oh my gosh!! She's grown soooo much since the last pic, that was ,what, 3-4 days ago? Holy crap!! Looking great!!
> 
> Tech209's avatar is freaking me out.


The 8th, 3 days ago... I know... my little Kiki is a trooper!


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice work girlie!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you.. seriously, knowledge grows weeds better than any single nute you can buy... thanks everyone!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 11, 2007)

Forgot to add, today was the first day I noticed my little baby had a smell... smells like fresh mint leaves...


----------



## DND (Nov 11, 2007)

The little baby takes after her mother...very good looking!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww.. thanx... I think she's better looking tho..LOL..


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 11, 2007)

You've got a lil jungle goin' there good job you give us all hope... =]

Much love... =P


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 12, 2007)

oh, shes gone smell lot more than mint leaves. prepare.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 12, 2007)

I know, just wanted to make sure I got it down on paper so I remember... lol...


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 12, 2007)

today was the day i noticed my plants stankin. came in the house and just smelt straight chlorophyll and dank.


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been keeping up with your thread, glad to see you've got one working out for you!!

Keep up the good work, you've taught me a lot as I'm new to growing. Looks like you've got a simple, yet effective setup that has good results. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well done on the grow so far.
Really like what you have done with your ''adjustable light''

My first grow begins this weekend!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 13, 2007)

Mornin' everyone! New pix from seriously like 15 mins ago.. she's lookin' great, least I think so anyways... quick question tho- those leaves drooping in the pix, they are from the first two nodes and I think the leaves are dying because of lack of light (have you seen how fuckin' bushy she is?).. don't think this is anything to worry about, pretty sure it's normal and not a big deal-


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 13, 2007)

They look good! 

And yes that are nice and bushy


----------



## Kant (Nov 13, 2007)

what did you do the little kiki?!? she's massive. well at least your bf will be spared from extortion....for now


----------



## dankie (Nov 13, 2007)

kikki has grown exponentialy! Way to go!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 13, 2007)

"They look good! And yes that are nice and bushy








"

She looks like a pile of leaves.. lol... =)

"what did you do the little kiki?!? she's massive. well at least your bf will be spared from extortion....for now




"

Little Kiki has been Superthrived, Grow Big, Big Bloomed, and given lots of lights.. LOL.. she's lovin' it... spared from extortion? LOL.. your definition of extortion has already taken place.. how you think Kiki got so big? LOL...

"kikki has grown exponentialy! Way to go!"

Aw.. thanx..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2007)

i saw the pics and said "woah!!". very nice.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 13, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw the pics and said "woah!!". very nice.


Huge compliment.. thanx fdd...


----------



## madcow (Nov 13, 2007)

hi  just a thought if the leaves on the bottom are going to die you should remove them. btw your plant is amazing.keep up the good work


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 13, 2007)

madcow said:


> hi  just a thought if the leaves on the bottom are going to die you should remove them. btw your plant is amazing.keep up the good work


Thought about removing the leaves, but I'm going to the stick to the rule "don't remove a leaf if there isn't 50% or more of damage".. they're still green and only noticed them droopy today, so I'll just wait. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## madcow (Nov 13, 2007)

good call


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 13, 2007)

Found my magnifying glass.. =) Some sexy porn...


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 13, 2007)

That is very sexy indeed!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 13, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Found my magnifying glass.. =) Some sexy porn...


yes that is a sexy girl......


----------



## tech209 (Nov 13, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Found my magnifying glass.. =) Some sexy porn...


not bad at all


----------



## madcow (Nov 13, 2007)

hey tech209 you know the guy in your avatar getting his head chopped off,he has a family u know.how would you like it if i chopped your head off then put a video of it on the internet,grab a life u piece of shit,and change your avatar.

sorry hotnsexy just people who support that kind of violence bug me,they never seen that much blood in real life and have no idea the feelings it brings up to someone who has.once again sorry for going off on someone in you thread.


----------



## Kant (Nov 13, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Found my magnifying glass.. =) Some sexy porn...


almost as sexy as her caretaker


----------



## tech209 (Nov 13, 2007)

madcow said:


> hey tech209 you know the guy in your avatar getting his head chopped off,he has a family u know.how would you like it if i chopped your head off then put a video of it on the internet,grab a life u piece of shit,and change your avatar.
> 
> sorry hotnsexy just people who support that kind of violence bug me,they never seen that much blood in real life and have no idea the feelings it brings up to someone who has.once again sorry for going off on someone in you thread.


lol funny man


----------



## tech209 (Nov 13, 2007)

madcow said:


> hey tech209 you know the guy in your avatar getting his head chopped off,he has a family u know.how would you like it if i chopped your head off then put a video of it on the internet,grab a life u piece of shit,and change your avatar.
> 
> sorry hotnsexy just people who support that kind of violence bug me,they never seen that much blood in real life and have no idea the feelings it brings up to someone who has.once again sorry for going off on someone in you thread.


that was going off????????

i need to take a nap now lol


----------



## bongspit (Nov 13, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Found my magnifying glass.. =) Some sexy porn...[/quote looking very sexy...


----------



## tech209 (Nov 13, 2007)

madcow said:


> hey tech209 you know the guy in your avatar getting his head chopped off,he has a family u know.how would you like it if i chopped your head off then put a video of it on the internet,grab a life u piece of shit,and change your avatar.
> 
> sorry hotnsexy just people who support that kind of violence bug me,they never seen that much blood in real life and have no idea the feelings it brings up to someone who has.once again sorry for going off on someone in you thread.


wow really macho now r u ....private message me then quickly block me from messagen u back.....has king kong beat himself in the chest enough now?????????? oh yea changed my pic didnt want to make cry or n e thing if thats kool with you


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 13, 2007)

OMG I LOVE THAT MOVIE... there's a quote in there that I like to always remember..
Big Mama said, "Listen good, Tod, 'cause it's either education or elimination." 

Funny that such wisdom could come from a usually passed up Disney movie..


----------



## tech209 (Nov 13, 2007)

madcow said:


> hey tech209 you know the guy in your avatar getting his head chopped off,he has a family u know.how would you like it if i chopped your head off then put a video of it on the internet,grab a life u piece of shit,and change your avatar.
> 
> sorry hotnsexy just people who support that kind of violence bug me,they never seen that much blood in real life and have no idea the feelings it brings up to someone who has.once again sorry for going off on someone in you thread.


you knoe wut dont even worry about it all n all games here just messin with u i dont keep shit personal and especially online , n yea i was gonna change it today anyways kinda spooky for this site, but hey fuck it ....its over and its a done deal now are you gonna hit this  or what  oh yea ur still blocked on pm's


----------



## Don MaJic (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm loving the names too! Big kudos for learn as you grow, you always seem to pick up more learning-wise, doing it and seeing it happen than just by reading about it. 

Cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 13, 2007)

Aww, thanx, I agree... learn while you grow... and as the plants grow so does your knowledge and op... great link there in your sig btw, lovin' it...


----------



## twistedheat57 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice looking plants...how far along into flower? maybe my bubble ponics can catch up to your babies


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 14, 2007)

They aren't in flowering... they're a month old.. =) still babies..


----------



## twistedheat57 (Nov 14, 2007)

ahh...my babies are going to catch yours ... than again i think im flowering mine come tomorrow


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 14, 2007)

Moon is jealous of the micro jungle called Kiki... =]

Ill have to fallow your lead and get some nutes and more lights this weekend... =]

Seriously Kiki is doing awesome, I'm proud... =]

Congrats... =]

My lil tikes will be 4 weeks from sprout this weekend and they are no where near that stage... That lil bout with stress early on really gave her the strength to go crazy... =]

One more smily... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> Moon is jealous of the micro jungle called Kiki... =]
> 
> Ill have to fallow your lead and get some nutes and more lights this weekend... =]
> 
> ...


Awww.. thanx!... got pix of your little ones? Hope my grow helps you with yours!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

Pix fresh from this morning... she's looking great =) 11 nodes... she's got a few burns on her... at first I thought they might have been light burns since I stayed at my bfs house the other day and when I came back she grew into the lights, but slowly a few more small ones appeared.. to check if the lights were the problem I picked a part of the plant that had no burns, moved it to the side that gets the least light and waited.. a few spots appeared.. so it's not the lights.. looks like a little nute burn.. she's been getting 1/2 strength grow big and big bloom at every watering (every 3-4 days).. gonna water her today with plain water... any suggestions welcome...not going to freak out about these burns yet, when you look at the plant as a whole the 'infected' areas really don't amount to any big percentage of the plant...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 15, 2007)

she looks great !!!

i use fox farm also and like to feed every other watering to try and keep the plants from a nute lock. the plain water feeding will help keeping the plant flushed and able to use the fresh nutes.

hope this helps..........im stoned (wake-n-bake)....-


----------



## Kant (Nov 15, 2007)

kiki is gonna get HUGE when you flower. it will be awesome


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

Hehe... I keep seeing everyone flower at a month n shyt.. I really didn't think I'd have the patience when I was growing (ya know, being a huge smoker n all) but I don't wanna rush my baby... I want big full plants, not a bunch of little ones (only want a max of 5 plants, that would be a misdemeanor here, I've got too much to lose to risk a felony..) Anyways, thanks everyone for the warm wishes and support! Smoke on...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> she looks great !!!
> 
> i use fox farm also and like to feed every other watering to try and keep the plants from a nute lock. the plain water feeding will help keeping the plant flushed and able to use the fresh nutes.
> 
> hope this helps..........im stoned (wake-n-bake)....-


Thanks, I think this is the schedule I'm going to go with for a while.. if I'm feeding every other watering should I keep the dosage at 1/2 recommended?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 15, 2007)

are you using one gallon jugs for your mix ? 1/2 strength is fine untill you hear (you will) the plants are asking for more..

if so just mix the grow and big at 1 tbls each per gallon. this is just what works for me through veg. i forgot what soil your using ? just let your plants tell you what they like and dont like (mine talk to me)..., some strains like more than others.

your doing fine and will only get better..........


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> are you using one gallon jugs for your mix ? 1/2 strength is fine untill you hear (you will) the plants are asking for more..
> 
> if so just mix the grow and big at 1 tbls each per gallon. this is just what works for me through veg. i forgot what soil your using ? just let your plants tell you what they like and dont like (mine talk to me)..., some strains like more than others.
> 
> your doing fine and will only get better..........


Yeah, I'm mixin' in 1 gal jugs.. sunshine mix soil... I'll stick to the 1/2 strength then till they tell me they need more... (I completely get you...not only does she speak to me, my Kiki sings Marley and Hendrix with me... LOL...) Thanks again n stay tuned...


----------



## twistedheat57 (Nov 15, 2007)

when you going toi update pictures!  ?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

LOl.. I did this morn.. go back a page.. =)


----------



## Kant (Nov 15, 2007)

can we just get webcam to give us a live feed?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL... a live feed of Kiki...

so0o0o fuckin baked... +=


----------



## tech209 (Nov 15, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Pix fresh from this morning... she's looking great =) 11 nodes... she's got a few burns on her... at first I thought they might have been light burns since I stayed at my bfs house the other day and when I came back she grew into the lights, but slowly a few more small ones appeared.. to check if the lights were the problem I picked a part of the plant that had no burns, moved it to the side that gets the least light and waited.. a few spots appeared.. so it's not the lights.. looks like a little nute burn.. she's been getting 1/2 strength grow big and big bloom at every watering (every 3-4 days).. gonna water her today with plain water... any suggestions welcome...not going to freak out about these burns yet, when you look at the plant as a whole the 'infected' areas really don't amount to any big percentage of the plant...


nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice work. I admire your work : ) Just wanted to say : )


DaCDaC^


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanx everyone... for anyone just joining. The new pix from this morning are on the bottom of page 21...smoke on...


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 15, 2007)

Your PJ's are cute... =]

What do they say... "Do not pass go, Don not collect $200"... ??

Seems you are always wearing them around kiki pics... =]

 Mr. Green saiz smiles for everyone... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 15, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> Your PJ's are cute... =]
> 
> What do they say... "Do not pass go, Don not collect $200"... ??
> 
> ...


Caught wearin' the same pj pants two days in a row... LOL...I usually take my Kiki pix first thing in the morning...LOL.. they say
Go to jail
Go directly to jail
Do not pass go,
Do not collect 200 dollars... LOL


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 15, 2007)

go kiki, lets hope for the best


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 16, 2007)

Mornin everyone... pix of the day...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful new sprout... time to name it.. it's going to be a very good day...


----------



## Kant (Nov 16, 2007)

hahahaha...the cfls make a halo around kiki's canopy hehe.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 16, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Mornin everyone... pix of the day...


afternoon HNSM...

are you going to start cloning that sexy girl ?....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 16, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> afternoon HNSM...
> 
> are you going to start cloning that sexy girl ?....


Not till she's two months.. Jorge's advice...  So0o0 fuckin' high...


----------



## twistedheat57 (Nov 16, 2007)

damn, looking nice... i gave my first soil grow to a friend... they are like 14'' tall now... i should get some pics. but yours is looking very very nice...


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Nov 16, 2007)

what kinda plant is this new sprout


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 16, 2007)

Just another bag seed, the only one that germed... thinkin' bout buying some seeds... I really like the Ice strain...


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Nov 16, 2007)

wha kinda soil again? and what is the npk ratio if there is one


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 16, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh I know.. LOL. My babies are going to get transplanted into Black Gold Organic soil- I chose this over FoxFarm because the perlite is already mixed into it...


Here ya go girly just cus you asked nicely... =]

I'm trying to keep pics off here till im finished with 1st grow... Im doing my journal offline and i will post it up all at once... =]

Well maybe at least until im half way into flower... =P

PS... I alawys take pics at night so im always in my PJ's too... Probably why i noticed... =]

Much LoVe... =]

 (the hug smily gives everyone a power hug)
Is there such thing as smilies anonymous i think i might be an addict... =0
...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, it's time for new pix...  She's gettin so fuckin big... 12 nodes...she was flushed yesterday and seems to have been thriving since the flush, new over nute symptoms appear here and there on the plant, but again, nothing really noticeable when you look at the plant as a whole.. 45 days from sprout...also, finally put up some of that mylar, and there are now a total of 8 42watt cfls on Kiki... my baby is so0o0o pampered..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 19, 2007)

Kiki is so bushy, there is standing room only for leaves, new leaves either have to fight for some room in the canopy or they die... leaves trying to grow from the first two nodes are having the problem...all other new leaf growths have fought for their space in the canopy.. you couldn't imagine how tangled the plant can get in herself.. lol... Pistils are growing like crazy, you can't look at a single branch without seeing this sexy girl showing off her goods. There are about 10 leaves that are weird like that..(6 leaflets)


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 19, 2007)

very,very nice......


----------



## traffic (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow she is insanely bushy. Looking great!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 19, 2007)

*Damn girl, good job! Kiki has really grown, she kind of reminds me of my bushy, do you think she's got enough light?.lol. again thanks for visiting my grow, keep up the great work.*


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG 8 lights already... =]

Once again im jelous... That cant possibly be kiki shes a monster... =]

Can we get her measurements... ?? Thats a 5gal paint bucket right... ??
If so i guess she must be a lil over a foot tall and almost 2 feet wide... =0

You've got skillz girl... =]

I wish i could add more lights... My current setup is too hot as is... But ill be putting together my new box over the thanksgiving weekend... =]

Once again You Rok... =]

TTFN... =P


----------



## scias (Nov 19, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Just another bag seed, the only one that germed... thinkin' bout buying some seeds... I really like the Ice strain...



i just got in some ICE from buydutchseeds.com
ill post a grow journal when i decide to sprout them. im finishing up some mandala strains right now, so it will be another month


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey girl, any updates?? Havent heard from you in awhile....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 27, 2007)

Hm, guess it has been a while... been busy with holiday shyt. (Busy time of the year for us mommies)

Kiki's good, went through a little up and down there but she's looking great. I'll add some pix in the morning. 

About a week ago I pruned all leaves that were 50% or more dead, really made a difference, the air circulation around the plant is better and all the other leaves seem so much happier with a little extra room. 

Since I was so busy with Thanksgiving stuff, I guess I wasn't giving Kiki the attention she deserved, 1:30 Thanksgiving afternoon (an hour before I have to serve dinner) I randomly checked on Kiki, and to my shock, she was completely droopy- like seriously, I had never seen her like that. Completely wilted looking, bone dry soil. So the bf runs to the packed grocery store to pick up some distilled water (didn't have any at the house, I know I know, I coulda used tap water for this emergency, but this is my BABBBBBYYYYYY, LOL) After dinner she was perked back up. Why does shyt always happened to my plants around holidays? 

Plans as of now: Since pruning diffuses growth hormones (wow can you tell the difference, growth almost halts compared to before) I'm going to add 2 weeks onto my planned vegging period. I planned on putting her into flowering on xmas, but I think I'm going to do it New Years now.Also, the time I had planned to clone Kiki is approaching, two more weeks. =)

So far throughout this grow Kiki has withstood overwatering, underwatering, heat stress, over nutes, lights falling, and fungus gnats... she truly is a trooper...


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, thats alot of action since the last post! Glad to hear she's still doing well, are you sure you wanna veg her that long? 
She's soooo big!! You're going to have a jungle to contend with, for sure. 
It's cute how pampered she is, you're a great mommy.
Hope your Thanksgiving was awesome!!! 
Thanks for the update, I can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, and what'd you do with the leaves you cut off? I was thinking they'd be pretty pressed in-between books.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

The leaves I took off were 50% or more damaged.. not looking that pretty anymore. I dried them out, crumbled them, then disposed of them safely in a garbage far from me.. LOL...

Oh, someone wanted to know measurements. As of today, she had 13 nodes, is 14 inches tall, and 18 inches wide. Also, she is alternating nodes now. 

And yes, I know I'm going to have a jungle to contend with if I veg her this long...  I'm up for the challenge...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

The rest of the pix... she is 48 days from sprout. Still veggin..


----------



## Rocketgirl (Nov 28, 2007)

She's HUGE !!!!!!!!
What a beaut!!!!!


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Nov 28, 2007)

how many do u have goin plants? lookin banaangin


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww thanks.. I know, she's HUGE> LOL.. this is my only plant.. hence why she's just so spoiled- she was the survivor of her 3 other siblings. 

For those just joining, today's pix are on page 25 of this thread.


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome your lil monster is doing SOOOOOOO well... =]

I think she will outgrow the space you have in there by the end of flower...

I only wish my lil children could have the awesome growing power that kiki does... I would keep her in veg perm and just clone for flower maybe try to hermie her after getting some good clones and get some fem strain seeds...

Hmmm... Maybe it would be better to try and hermie the clones...

I know you will still w8 but i am 100% positive you could clone her now without any stress on her... =] I know, i know you will still w8 but just saying... =]

Does any one have any idea what strain this might be... ??

KIKI the mysterious monster bag seed... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

" I think she will outgrow the space you have in there by the end of flower..." 

Was actually thinking the same thing the other day (yet somehow it didn't deter me at all), the closet is about 5'9. I'm going to do some research into different pruning techniques or maybe bending... this really will be interesting..

" Hmmm... Maybe it would be better to try and hermie the clones..."

Also was thinking about turning a clone hermie, esp. after all the stress Kiki has gone through, she would appear to be a "super female".. tons of stress and she hasn't turned thus far.. so if I got feminized seeds they should have less of a hermie tendency. 

"I know you will still w8 but i am 100% positive you could clone her now without any stress on her... =] I know, i know you will still w8 but just saying... =]"

LOL.. I know.. pruning off the leaves I did is basically the same thing as cloning.. cept I didn't root them.. just following the master's advice. Jorge suggests waiting till a plant is at least 2 months old to clone it for the healthiest vigorous clones. 

Also, as far as the strain, all I know is it was a skunk strain, killer fuckin smoke. I had two grams of this shyt triple ziplocked and the car still smelled like it.... FROM THE [email protected]! LOL... so.. keeping her smell under control will be interesting as well..


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hey girl...Kiki's getting all grown up...how cool is that....good job! I love her shape and fullness....excellent result so far after some very difficult bumps in the road!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey girl...Kiki's getting all grown up...how cool is that....good job! I love her shape and fullness....excellent result so far after some very difficult bumps in the road!


Thanks hon.  Kiki is a trooper and she is doing all the work, I'm just paying for everything.. LOL...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

sort like raising real childs....hehehehehe.....I wish you an Kiki all the best..... 


HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanks hon.  Kiki is a trooper and she is doing all the work, I'm just paying for everything.. LOL...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> sort like raising real childs....hehehehehe.....I wish you an Kiki all the best.....


Glad you caught that.. lol... similar yes.. be there to help them when they fall, buy shyt to spoil them, buy shyt they need.. but most importantly, give them their space to be an individual... thanks.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

cool....can I be your child...hehehehehe....you can catch me when I fall, buy my shyt and give me space to be an indivudal...sounds awesome....whaddaya think......??hahahahahaha


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL... my bf keeps trying to get the same deal.. lol... I only remember pushin out one kid... =)


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hahahaha....cool....well....let me talk at him...and tell him to keep trying....I can feel it.......i think you have a soft spot there somewhere.....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL... too many soft spots...       

yeah... think that about sums it up..


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

hahahahaha...good one! well a big hug to you, you bf, your little girl, and Kiki....may the world shine brightly upon you all.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

awww, thanks.. let peace and prosperity touch you and your loved ones this holiday season and long into the future...

My 500th post! LOL..


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

its karma...and good karma it is....cheers and peace! 


HotNSexyMILF said:


> awww, thanks.. let peace and prosperity touch you and your loved ones this holiday season and long into the future...
> 
> My 500th post! LOL..


----------



## Kant (Nov 28, 2007)

kiki is looking like 1 giant ball of awesome i'm sure she'll soon return the favor you realize she's going to explode when you flower her right?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

she's going to ball you awesome, and explode her load on you when she flowers?.....hmmmmmmmmmm. ...that sound delicious! 


Kant said:


> kiki is looking like 1 giant ball of awesome i'm sure she'll soon return the favor you realize she's going to explode when you flower her right?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 28, 2007)

Kant said:


> kiki is looking like 1 giant ball of awesome i'm sure she'll soon return the favor you realize she's going to explode when you flower her right?


Yes, aware of this.. haven't decided on an approach to tame her yet.. suggestions? Bending? Selective pruning?


----------



## lowerlevel (Nov 29, 2007)

hot and sexy and not married.. whats wrong with this picture...

great looking healthy plants..


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 29, 2007)

Oooh every time I check your log I have to pack a bowl in honor of Kiki.


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 29, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... my bf keeps trying to get the same deal.. lol... I only remember pushin out one kid... =)


OK LOL... =]

He will always be the biggest kid in the family... Coming from the biggest kid in the family... =]



That is until KiKi outgrows him... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 29, 2007)

lowerlevel said:


> hot and sexy and not married.. whats wrong with this picture...
> 
> great looking healthy plants..


Was engaged twice before, first is my daughter's father who is now in jail. Second engagement ended after her threw things at my daughter.. this one seems to be a keeper so far... lol..



Dreadnight said:


> Oooh every time I check your log I have to pack a bowl in honor of Kiki.


LOL... oh what a tradition.. if I did that I'd be stoned most of the time.. oh wait, I already am, maybe I have the same tendencies..



moon47usaco said:


> OK LOL... =]
> 
> He will always be the biggest kid in the family... Coming from the biggest kid in the family... =]
> 
> ...


LOL.. I think Kiki could outgrow us all if I let her, easily.. lol..


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> its karma...and good karma it is....cheers and peace!


Karma, a good thing to live by.


----------



## Kant (Nov 29, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Yes, aware of this.. haven't decided on an approach to tame her yet.. suggestions? Bending? Selective pruning?


i say let her go nuts.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 30, 2007)

Kant said:


> i say let her go nuts.


LOL.. actually was thinking about this today. The closet that I'm growing in has a shelf stopping the height from going to the ceiling. However- the shelf is just screwed into the wall. If it can be taken out and can be put back up at a later time, I think I'll be removing the high shelf my closet so Kiki has from the floor to the ceiling...  Would that be enough room? LOL... 8 foot ceilings. The height of the pot is 15 inches, the cfl set up I'm using needs 12 inches (including space between lights and plants) Will 6 feet be enough for precious Kiki? LOL...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 30, 2007)

the cfls will only penetrate maybe a foot of growth in flower if that.

good luck !!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Nov 30, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> the cfls will only penetrate maybe a foot of growth in flower if that.
> 
> good luck !!


I know... lights above her and on one side, the plant gets rotated 90 degrees about every 6 hours.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 30, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I know... lights above her and on one side, the plant gets rotated 90 degrees about every 6 hours.


i still love her.....


----------



## duncan idaho (Dec 4, 2007)

update plz we want to know how the girly is doin


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 4, 2007)

duncan idaho said:


> update plz we want to know how the girly is doin


Here ya are.  Kiki is now 20 inches tall. 14 nodes. 19 inches wide (not lettin' her get any wider) Her 2 month birthday will be the 12th (a week) and to celebrate her success, she will become a mommy.  After which I'll give her some time to heal and get her vigor back (2 weeks to at the latest New Years). Originally I was going to put Kiki into flowering on Xmas, but now it's a toss up between Xmas and New Years eve.. thinkin' of goin' with New Year's eve.. here I thought I'd be in a rush, it's the opposite, I wanna veg my baby forever! LOL..


----------



## Gyp (Dec 4, 2007)

great looking bush.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 4, 2007)

More pix.. I had promised a few people different pix- if I forgot any specific pix let me know!

The stems are not pink, they're a dark purple and make strips going down on the main branches. Nothing to worry about..

A pic of Kiki's base, a lot of people asked me about this, so here ya are.

A pic of the lights at this moment, been so busy, it hasn't been updated in a while, but needs to be done before I clone. 8 42 watt cfls total on Kiki, 6 from above, 2 on the side, plant gets rotated 90 degrees every 6 hours. 

Last pic is of a damaged leaf- have had a handful of these pop up recently, however it was only on one side of the plant, at the bottom. Also, when these first emerged they were touching the mylar on the side without light waitin for rotation. I cleaned off the mylar thinking maybe some nute solution or something got on the mylar. Any other ideas?

I have not given Kiki any nutes in prolly a week or so- I heavily watered her about a week ago (little more than normal, less than a flush) and noticed the run off water was a deep brown- too many nutes, so I figured to lay off the nutes for a little bit- how does she look? Does she look hungry? I think a lite nute mixture this next watering is in order.

Well there we go, any suggestions always welcome.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

kiki looks real healthy and bushy.beautiful.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 4, 2007)

Rest of the pix. sry for the delay.


----------



## luckysevens777 (Dec 4, 2007)

Just wanted to stop by and say that you have an awesome grow going, one of the best cfls i've seen. I'm about to start my own cfl grow as well. Best of luck!

-7s


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 4, 2007)

luckysevens777 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say that you have an awesome grow going, one of the best cfls i've seen. I'm about to start my own cfl grow as well. Best of luck!
> 
> -7s


Thanks good luck to you as well... btw my lucky number is 7, awesome sn and avatar.


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 4, 2007)

Holly shiznet Ma-am... You have your own personal forest in there... How can you possibly count her nodes there are sooooo many shoots coming off her main stalk... =]

I see red monoploy pj's again... =]

The last pic of the lights looks like you just turned one of them off just before the pic... i love how cfls still glow greenish for a little while after you turn them off...

I know how you feel about being hesitant to go into flower... My children are much smaller then your monster but they will be 2mo old around the same time... So i am shooting for a X-Mas flower party as well... It just sounds better then new years flowering... =]

Good luck and much love ;]


----------



## duncan idaho (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap the plant looks sweet ive kept up with this thread since the begining and i have to say youve got a nice grow going. also it does maybe look like nutes splashed on the leaves but it doesnt look like anything to worry about laters.


----------



## Kant (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap kiki got big. 

sorry i haven't been keeping as close attention as i should have.


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 7, 2007)

Its FRIDAY the 7TH... =]

Update us on this lucky friday... =P


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

yea HSM....let's have an update on Kiki!! ***pretty pretty please***


----------



## yztwofifty (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn, That's a bushy ass plant. Looks very healthy! Can wait to see the buds on there.


----------



## madcow (Dec 7, 2007)

looking really good!!!!


----------



## joyossn (Dec 8, 2007)

New to this tread but Kiki is an amazing plant. In fact she has inspired me to start my own little plant. Im only a couple weeks in and I was wondering if you topped or used the fim technique to get KiKi so bushy???


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 8, 2007)

What is "The film technique"... ??

Im pretty sure that she is growing this straight up, no modifying or training just lots o' tlc... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 9, 2007)

He's right. No pruning, bending, nothing. Just love and trying to keep the lights as close as possible. Sorry guys, I've been busy and haven't been around.. (busy with the holidays and Ron Paul campaign) I'll def. add new pix later today! I now have all my supplies to clone.. Wed. is coming quickly. =) My baby is gettin' so big. Btw, now when you walk into my room you're greeted with a lovely lovely smell.  If she's smelling this much already, I can't imagine how she'll smell in flowering. But I knew all this, the smoke she came from was triple ziplocked in the trunk of the car, AND I HAD TO LITE A CIG SO YOU COULDN'T SMELL IT WHILE WE WERE DRIVING. Btw, it was only an eighth.. I figure tho, if I could handle the scent from Kiki I can handle almost anything. Doing an overhaul of the grow space as well today in preparation for the babies- we're raising the shelf in the closet to touch the ceiling so Kiki has unlimited room to grow (I think 8 feet should be enough room for Kiki, her pot, and the lights, lol) Re-mylaring the walls. I'll make sure to take before and after pix.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 9, 2007)

This journal is awesome. I can't wait to see them flowering


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 10, 2007)

Ditto... =]

Moon Waits for X-MAS/New Years... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 10, 2007)

Pix from yesterday at the beginning of this project. The before pix.. this overhaul of the grow closet will take a little longer than I expected. So far I've been able to move the top shelf of the closet up and mylar one wall... god I wish I had more time..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 10, 2007)

More pix from yesterday...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 10, 2007)

The pix from today.. before pix on previous page..the grow room is still not completely ready for the babies and will be completed soon. I will post pix of the finished area...

Today Kiki is 23 inches high, 15 nodes. (btw I can still count the nodes with how bushy she is because I know her first alternating nodes is the 11th) Wednesday she will be 2 months old, and will become a mommy..


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 10, 2007)

*WOW! she sure has grown, Kiki and room is looking spectacular, I as well can't wait to see what she's going to do.*

*Keep up the lovely work!*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 10, 2007)

The last of the pix.. Kiki looked like she was finally ready for a little nutes, so I gave her a light nuting of Grow Big and Big Bloom in 3 gals of water. A few leaves are showing discoloration and degrading- I assuming this is from the one day I had to use tap water, can't think of any other reason (only appears on a few leaves near the bottom of the canopy)... oh well.. hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

Kiki....a mom....omg.....that was so quick.....well....she looks awesomw...and execpt that she will fledge many many wonderful offspring! good luck...and good job!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. Only 4 clones will be taken from Kiki though-


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 10, 2007)

ah .... yes....population control at the marijuamama level....now I totally understand...ahahahaha four will be more than enuf....I am gonna take some clones from my girlie girl too.....I was thinking five or six...cuz thats all I would have room for.....good luck with your efforts! 


HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanks for all the compliments. Only 4 clones will be taken from Kiki though-


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 10, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> ah .... yes....population control at the marijuamama level....now I totally understand...ahahahaha four will be more than enuf....I am gonna take some clones from my girlie girl too.....I was thinking five or six...cuz thats all I would have room for.....good luck with your efforts!


Four will be more than enough,ultimately 3 will be raised to maturity. (selection) Yes- population control.. I've got too much to lose to risk a felony. Over a misdemeanor I'd laugh in their face though.. LOL.. The plan is to have about one plant harvest every month- enough personal for my bf and myself.  So from the clones, two will be flowered at a month and a half give or take (2 weeks or so for clones to root, and a month for vegetative growth) One of the clones will be flowered at 2 and a half months and cloned. And so the legacy of Kiki begin..


----------



## jamonik420 (Dec 10, 2007)

As a veteran grower.......stop putting your face on the web........thats all im saying. No site is secure and 135 people got busted at overgrow.com right before the feds shut it down


----------



## Kant (Dec 10, 2007)

have you determined if kiki was actually a girl yet? sorry if you said so and i missed it.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 10, 2007)

Kant said:


> have you determined if kiki was actually a girl yet? sorry if you said so and i missed it.


LOL.. found out at like week 3..  She's defffff female, fuckin white pistils EVERYWHERE.. lol


----------



## madcow (Dec 10, 2007)

you should make sum soda can reflectors!


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 10, 2007)

Kiki cant be a month on Wednesday... You Germed a week before me... I remember in the begining counting you as a week older than me... And My twins are 60 days old on Monday... 

Any hoo... Unimportant...

I see lots of girls on here that show face or partial face... I have yet to see one guy even show a part of his face...

Again any how... =P

Im excited to see kiki spread her wings and fly... =]

She really is ginormous... =]

BTW thanks for the update... I second the call for reflectors... 20% more light... =]

Good job... =]


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 11, 2007)

*I doubt that is actually a picture of her, if it is she's very beautiful and got bigger balls than us men, however I'm having a hard time deciding what's sexier her sniffing the bud or the bud * 

*Got facts on these hundred and something people getting busted over at overgrow?*


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice work...Kiki sure looks good! 

That is one big plant to maintain as a mother for only 3 or 4 clones though.

I would want to flower that bitch so badly right now, she looks fucking awesome. If I were you, I would take cuttings now to root them as future moms and also some for your next batch to flower after Kiki is finished.

When you know your clones have taken ok, bang Kiki into flower and yield a LOAD of bud from her. All those colas that she's gonna fill with lovely bud, now that's a sight that I'd just have to see  But that's just what I'd do though and it's obviously not up to me.

Best of luck with it all anyway....keep up the good work!


----------



## QuPee (Dec 11, 2007)

Indica and Sativa.......New FaQ


----------



## QuPee (Dec 11, 2007)

maybe this will help.....


----------



## Kant (Dec 11, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. found out at like week 3..  She's defffff female, fuckin white pistils EVERYWHERE.. lol


niiiice. that would have really sucked if kiki turned out to be a male after all the love and care you gave her. I guess you got it made though


----------



## Kant (Dec 11, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *I doubt that is actually a picture of her, if it is she's very beautiful and got bigger balls than us men, however I'm having a hard time deciding what's sexier her sniffing the bud or the bud *
> 
> *Got facts on these hundred and something people getting busted over at overgrow?*


hmmmm while both are beauties, i would imagine that bud wouldn't be around very long so i'll take the lady.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 11, 2007)

madcow said:


> you should make sum soda can reflectors!


Not done with the reflector situation yet- everytime I work on it I get pissed and throw it.. lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 11, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> Kiki cant be a month on Wednesday... You Germed a week before me... I remember in the begining counting you as a week older than me... And My twins are 60 days old on Monday...
> 
> Any hoo... Unimportant...
> 
> ...


Kiki will be two months- not 60 days. She sprouted Oct. 12th. Btw, not worried bout feds over a misdemeanor.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 11, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *I doubt that is actually a picture of her, if it is she's very beautiful and got bigger balls than us men, however I'm having a hard time deciding what's sexier her sniffing the bud or the bud *
> 
> *Got facts on these hundred and something people getting busted over at overgrow?*


It is me- there's a few select people here who have my myspace page...  

LOL.. as far as the people getting "caught" on overgrow.com- I can't find any cases of anyone getting caught for growing because of posting online about it. Also- why is no one pointing out that the Feds scoff at anything under 100 plants unless it's a "personal arrest". I high doubt Feds are going to come banging down my door over one plant.. lol..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 11, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> Nice work...Kiki sure looks good!
> 
> That is one big plant to maintain as a mother for only 3 or 4 clones though.
> 
> ...


She's not being maintained for a mother plant- she'll be cloned, given time to recoup from the cloning then put into flowering- either xmas or new years.. we'll see.

That is the plan, 1 plant harvested about every month.. I'm excited as well to see her in flowering. =)


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 11, 2007)

I am one of the guys who will risk it all! 

Only thing is, my grow room is seperate from where I live, not to mention I am only growing around 4 small plants at a time for PERSONAL use. I mean if the feds are really that fucking bored to bust some people like us who simply want to smoke good buds that aren't augmented and what-not, then fuck 'em.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 11, 2007)

Kant said:


> hmmmm while both are beauties, i would imagine that bud wouldn't be around very long so i'll take the lady.


LOL.. that bud wasn't around very long at all.. I have a series of pix with the bud and as you get further in the pix the bud gets smaller and smaller... LOL... 

I'm so sick of this "it's not her" bullshit- lol..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 11, 2007)

Gwarrior said:


> I am one of the guys who will risk it all!
> 
> Only thing is, my grow room is seperate from where I live, not to mention I am only growing around 4 small plants at a time for PERSONAL use. I mean if the feds are really that fucking bored to bust some people like us who simply want to smoke good buds that aren't augmented and what-not, then fuck 'em.


Grow on.  Don't matter anyways- the NSA is who you actually need to fear.. and they already know we all grow.  The Feds you'd at least get a trial.. the NSA would just toss you away and lock the key...luckily we aren't on their priority list.. yet...


----------



## madcow (Dec 11, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *I doubt that is actually a picture of her, if it is she's very beautiful and got bigger balls than us men, however I'm having a hard time deciding what's sexier her sniffing the bud or the bud *
> 
> *Got facts on these hundred and something people getting busted over at overgrow?*


I got balls..thats a pic of me and my plant in 04 i think!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> She's not being maintained for a mother plant- she'll be cloned, given time to recoup from the cloning then put into flowering- either xmas or new years.. we'll see.
> 
> That is the plan, 1 plant harvested about every month.. I'm excited as well to see her in flowering. =)


Gotchya, sorry, my misunderstanding......sounds like a good plan then


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, that musta been some photo session! And the moniker is fitting for sure!


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 11, 2007)

*WOW, sexy I would of never thought, my comment still remains, it's a damn shame you're already spoken for (lucky guy) you're probably used to guys fighting over ya eh, however I do wish you and your family a wonderful life with many treats to come.*

*



LOL.. that bud wasn't around very long at all.. I have a series of pix with the bud and as you get further in the pix the bud gets smaller and smaller... LOL... 

Click to expand...

**I personally would love to see the series, I just love the bud shots, if you could find the time to post some or if not here perhaps via PM...*


*



I got balls..thats a pic of me and my plant in 04 i think!!

Click to expand...

**Awesome, hey you're kinda cute! what's your appearance these days, also do you still got them balls here in 2000?*


*Keep up the great work Girl!!*


----------



## madcow (Dec 11, 2007)

lol humbolt u rock!


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 11, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Kiki will be two months- not 60 days. She sprouted Oct. 12th. Btw, not worried bout feds over a misdemeanor.


Ahh i see... I was counting 30 days as one month... So mine will be 2 months on the 19th so you are about a week ahead... =P

And then... The avatar... =O

Now your just teasing us poor boys... =]

I liked the other avatar it was cute... =]

I had no doubt it was you from day one... =]


----------



## madcow (Dec 12, 2007)

I missed the crazy avatar i wanna see!!


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 13, 2007)

Awww now you have no avatar... See what you all did... =[

HNSM had a cute and sexy nugget to show the world and you made it self conscious.. Poor nugget... =]

How bout this one... Kuz kiki is the green monster... =]







Seriously i miss your original avatar... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 14, 2007)

Ugh.. alright. here we go, finally an update!! I had the fuckin nastiest virus in the fucking world- completely disabled my keyboard- couldn't even get into safe mode, ugh.. anyways, finally got this bitch working!! 

Kiki was cloned on the day planned. The 12th (so 2 days ago now). Actually decided to clone in soil this time, dunno why- just a last minute stoner decision. Four clones were taken- I only planned on keeping 3 of them, but I just might keep them all if they make it.  Hard for me to kill such a beautiful baby. Bf took the pix, all the pix from the cloning process are here. YES ITS ME BITCHES..  lol. Um.. just threw some soil in the cups w/drainage holes (Sunshine Organic Mix soil btw, perlite pre-added) Made holes in the soil for the clones. 

First clone was cut at exactly 4:20p.m. on her 2 month birthday (she sprouted on Oct. 12th) Cut with new sterilized razor blades. Dipped and covered clone stem in Clonex gel. Planted clone, heavily misted soil, pressed soil firmly around step, misted whole clone. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat.  The clones are about 4-5 inches away from 2 42 watt cfls. The clones are all kept inside 5 gal painters bucket. Top of bucket covered with plastic wrap, taped down. Originally I had left a small 1 inch gap in the plastic on the top of the bucket- a couple hours later all the clones were wilted and flat!! I freaked. LOL. Anyways, covered the open spot and re-misted heavily- sure enough the next morning they were standing straight at attention. They are their mother's children- my little troopers.  They've been great looking ever since- hopefully the babies will root and thrive. More lights to come very soon. Kiki will not be flowered until confirmation of the clones successfully rooted... umm.. oh yeah. 

As far as the names for the new babies- THERE ARE SO MANY PEOPLE HERE WHO HAVE HELPED ME ALONG THE WAY, I WILL BE CONTACTING 4 CERTAIN PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN VITAL TO THIS GROW TO PICK A NAME- I'll let everyone know when I know.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 14, 2007)

More pix. See previous post for update.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 14, 2007)

Even more pix.. see two posts previous for update.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 14, 2007)

Pix of the clones. =) See previous posts for the updates.


----------



## re510 (Dec 14, 2007)

I've heard if you actually cut the clone off at the stalk and then put under water and cut the 45 angle while under water at the next node, there is a better chance of rooting because once cut it immediately sucks up surrounding water. I've done it a and had 100% success rate. 

Just a thought. Hope they all take root.


----------



## tech209 (Dec 14, 2007)

sic wit it .........keep on grown ......


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 14, 2007)

re510 said:


> I've heard if you actually cut the clone off at the stalk and then put under water and cut the 45 angle while under water at the next node, there is a better chance of rooting because once cut it immediately sucks up surrounding water. I've done it a and had 100% success rate.


Jorge cuts, then puts all the clones in water to keep air from getting caught in the stem. This would happen if the clones were not immediately used. In this case, I only did four so right as they were cut they were dipped and planted. 

Btw, kinda hard to have a 100% success rate when you're on your self proclaimed "second grow" and both grows are from the same batch of "seeds". So please tell me how all of a sudden you have cloned?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 14, 2007)

tech209 said:


> sic wit it .........keep on grown ......


Thanks hon.


----------



## re510 (Dec 14, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Jorge cuts, then puts all the clones in water to keep air from getting caught in the stem. This would happen if the clones were not immediately used. In this case, I only did four so right as they were cut they were dipped and planted.
> 
> Btw, kinda hard to have a 100% success rate when you're on your self proclaimed "second grow" and both grows are from the same batch of "seeds". So please tell me how all of a sudden you have cloned?


i just meant that out of my 12 clones (3 from each plant) all are rooted in 1.5 weeks, and this advise came from a old time humboldt county grower, just trying to help, i'm still a noob


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 14, 2007)

re510 said:


> i just meant that out of my 12 clones (3 from each plant) all are rooted in 1.5 weeks, and this advise came from a old time humboldt county grower, just trying to help, i'm still a noob


Thanks, an idea for next time.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 16, 2007)

Here to support the grow milf!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 16, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Here to support the grow milf!


Thanx hon.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 18, 2007)

Alright, time for an update.. Kiki is now 28 inches tall, 19 nodes high.. um.. 2 months n 6 days old. Lookin' quiet lovely I might add.. she'll be flowered when confirmation that the clones have rooted.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 18, 2007)

Did a little bit of LST, tied a few branches down to open up the canopy, letting more leaves get light.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 18, 2007)

Clones look ok.. <shrugs> we'll see... oh yeah.. got a little treat for them..

And for the people I told the other night about the electric mishap in the closet.. those are the scissors... a fuckin' chunk taken out of the blade.. lol.. my hand still hurts...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 18, 2007)

cool....so Kiki's a mom and getting ready to flower.....very cool! looking awesome girl!


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 18, 2007)

*Holy crap, look at Kiki she's freakin gnarly, really bushing out .. Damn! girl good job, she's going to be a blast to watch flower, Keep up the great work!*


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking good milf!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys... can't wait to see her flowering... =) She's fuckin' huge.. lol..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 18, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys... can't wait to see her flowering... =) She's fuckin' huge.. lol..


kikis looking good !!

love the new [email protected]@..


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 18, 2007)

mmmm damn sexy as shit. kiki i mean lol. i never had any doubts about you either, no matter what my posts said haha.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL... ty...


----------



## madcow (Dec 18, 2007)

kiki looks great,her clones look great too


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 20, 2007)

Whats all this about scissors and electric shock... ??

=O

And Holy Y Connector Heaven... =]


----------



## Kant (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm really excited to see kiki flower. I doubt that your grow room is gonna contain her  she's gonna get HUGE 

go kiki go!


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 21, 2007)

*



mmmm damn sexy as shit. kiki i mean lol. i never had any doubts about you either, no matter what my posts said haha.

Click to expand...

**Hey stop messin with my girl I found her first, lmao j/k I bet my fantasies are greater than yours sorry Sexy but you just too damn HOT!!*

*PS: I don't know what force is greater on keeping me coming back Kiki or HotNSexy .. regardless they both sexy in my eyes....*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok.. this whole thing about the electric shock and the scissors.. ok.. my lights stay up because I've got the cord roped over the closet bar (which is now at ceiling level, in case you missed that.. in preparation for kiki's future growth..8 ft should be plenty of room..) anyways.. I loop the cord over the closet bar and tape the two cords together to hold the lights in place.. and its easy to adjust, just undo the tape, adjust then retape. Well Kiki had grown so I needed to adjust the lights. Well for some fuckin reason I couldnt get this piece of tape off. So I grab the pair of scissors.. I dunno how in the fuck I did, but somehow I barely cut the wire, and POP.. big spark.. darkness.. pain.. LOL...the hand not holding the scissors, the hand holding the wires apart so i could cut the tape.. that was the fuckin hand i burned.. fuckin hurt like a bitch.. but yea.. looked at the scissors.. took a fuckin CHUCK out of the metal.. so yeah.. that was my brush with death in the grow closet.. lol.. =) the particular plug.. of course is no longer used.

Thanks for all the compliments boys.. but Kiki is much much sexier.. (my bf is disagreeing.. lol.)


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 21, 2007)

That sucks! Be careful, we don't want to lose our MILF!!


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 21, 2007)

looking at that plant its going to be a small tree fort. you can clearly see the benifit of large pots


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 21, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanks for all the compliments boys.. but Kiki is much much sexier.. (my bf is disagreeing.. lol.)


Thats cute... =]

Good thing you were not standing in water... I bet that F-ING hurt... =\

About moving the lights...

I use hemp twine tie one end to the end of the socket (in your case the 1st socket the one that leads to the cord) most have a little screw in them or a good place to secure to that is NOT the electric cord itself... Any hoo...

Other end is tied in a slip knot and i have a loop hook in the ceiling in the center and one on the side near the wall and an open hook halfway down the wall... That way i never have to touch the lights or electric cord to move them... I just grab the twine and unhook it from the wall, pull the slipknot and retie it once i have raised or lowered the lights to where i want them...

I was thinking about getting a cheap cam cleat (like the ones on boats for quick rope adjustments) and replacing the open hook half way down the wall with it...

In the case of the cam cleat you could always tie a safety knot so that the lights could never accidently drop and harm the plants... They even have these really cool safety balls that attach easily so you could move the safety stop up as the plant grows...

Cam Cleat






Line Stop






EDIT: After thought...

Where are you going to put the clones once you put kiki into flowering... ??


----------



## duncan idaho (Dec 22, 2007)

DAMN!!!! lookin good there . cool avatar also you tease lol  anyways if you can or feel like it maybe you should try and tie her down just a lil bit more it will help alot with the inside growth.im in no way saying that your not doin a fine job which u are  but with cfls there penetration is on the weaker side either way just trying to help a little GOOD JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 23, 2007)

Hehe, alright, been a while. But today after some shopping n shit I checked on my babies, and low and behold- the clones GREW. Every one of them had new leaves and had obviously grown.. I'm going to take pix tmrw, too tired n high to do it now.. but def. tmrw... alsooo... YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS.. we have confirmation that the clones have rooted.. meaning.. Kiki can be flowered.  it's time for a celebratory smoke everyone, I'll pick up the last of the things I need to put Kiki into flowering tmrw, and she should have her first day of 12/12 on Xmas.  Peace and love everyone... the show is just about to begin...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 23, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Hey stop messin with my girl I found her first, lmao j/k I bet my fantasies are greater than yours sorry Sexy but you just too damn HOT!!*
> 
> *PS: I don't know what force is greater on keeping me coming back Kiki or HotNSexy .. regardless they both sexy in my eyes....*


 haha dont wanna step on your toes. both her and kiki are nice. keep up the good growin milf. everyone can call me hotnstudly DILF roflmao.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 24, 2007)

*LMAO @ masta, congratulations on the clones Sexy .. HOOAH!! Yes now the fun begins, will never be a dull moment.... pics, pics and more pics buds, buds, buds*

*Good work girl! *


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 24, 2007)

Pics of the clones/Kiki? hows the hand? 

Merry X-mas to you, your BF, and your plants milf!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 24, 2007)

Lets see those clones MILF! You tease!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 24, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Lets see those clones MILF! You tease!!


LOL.. chill out. I've got a busy day ahead of me... gotta clean the house, wrap all the presents, get my daughter to see santa, finish xmas shopping, bake cookies, pick up.. .. and oh all b4 5 pm (xmas eve with the bfs family)... the pix will be up tonite tho.. even if it's late as hell... if I finish my shyt before 5 tho I'll post them earlier...  

MERRY XMAS EVE EVERYONE!!


----------



## Kant (Dec 24, 2007)

marry christmas!!

so can our presents be pictures of kiki?


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 25, 2007)

Man I was hoping for new pics for X-mas morning, what's UP?

JJ, take care of the family and friends then you can come satisfy us fiends.

Merry Christmas MILF!


----------



## abudsmoker (Dec 25, 2007)

hopefully she got a few 400 watt hps lamps to properly get some rays on this girl


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 25, 2007)

*Damn guys let her alone leave her to enjoy xmas stopping by to wish ya a Merry Christmas...*


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 25, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> hopefully she got a few 400 watt hps lamps to properly get some rays on this girl


Noooooooooooooo... =[ That defeats the whole title of this thread... =]

I personally would like to see how well this lil kiki monster flowers under cfl... She has done soooo well so far... =]

Merry x-mas milf... Merry x-mas kiki... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL... Merry late Xmas everyone! Thanks for the well wishes.. 

My present to everyone.. pix of Kiki on her first day of flowering, pictures of all the clones and revealing the names of all the clones


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 26, 2007)

This is Loni. She is the strongest and most vigorous of the group, she was named by VV and definitely has a bright future. 

"I would pick Loni. Loni Anderson was one of the sexiest women on television, a forerunner, and I heard a few interview's she did. She was not only sexy she was very intelligent, reminds me of you. VV"

THANKS VV.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 26, 2007)

This is Chloe, she is the 2nd most vigorous clone of the bunch and was named by Kant. 

" I like the name Chloe.
Good luck with the daughters of Kiki "

THANKS KANT!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 26, 2007)

This clones name is Medusa. This was the name DurbanPoison had picked when this thread was first started- I tried to get a hold of him, but instead his delusional wife responded..  LOL.. I don't go back and my word and told him he could name a clone when I started this grow- so the name he originally picked was used in honor of all the help he gave me. 

"Could call one of them Medusa! "

THANKS DURBAN WHERE EVER YOU ARE.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Dec 26, 2007)

im pumped to see the outcome of these clones...fuck yeah


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 26, 2007)

The runt of the bunch is named Manwich. LOL.. As with the 4 original plants of this grow- I let my bf name the runt... so... yeah... LOL... Xmas+lots of =Manwich...

LOL...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 26, 2007)

The clones are 2 weeks old exactly today. Every single one has grown.  

Now I had done a little experiment with the clones, and I think the results are clear.. LOL.. when under the diy humidity dome I watered two of the clones by spraying the soil, the other two I poured water into the soil. The two that I misted the soil with water instead of pouring are Loni and Chloe- as you can clearly see, Medusa and Manwich have been over watered.


----------



## tavanzi187 (Dec 26, 2007)

hey what soil are you usin again


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 26, 2007)

*Damn girl good job, I'm excited to hear that your clones are doing well and Kiki she's going to be a blast to watch flower..*

*



so... yeah... LOL... Xmas+lots of =Manwich...

Click to expand...

**Ic you enjoyed your xmas and ic a wonderful new year ahead! keep up the great work!*



*PS: Thanks for the belated present!*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 26, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Damn girl good job, I'm excited to hear that your clones are doing well and Kiki she's going to be a blast to watch flower..*
> 
> 
> *Ic you enjoyed your xmas and ic a wonderful new year ahead! keep up the great work!*



Thanks hon, def. enjoyed the holidays.  I so relieved to know the clones actually rooted- Kiki's gonna be a fuckin' monster.. lol..


----------



## vampsports (Dec 27, 2007)

Love this thread. Im using cfl in closet grow. Yours are unbelievable, hope mine look half that good. Where did you get the nutes you use, I got to get some of that.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 27, 2007)

It's Foxfarm nutes.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 27, 2007)

*I have two clones that actually rooted, I'm soo excited, they are actually growing .. slow but they growing, HOOAH!!*

*vamp, try the following link for foxfarm products, I found some near me perhaps you will too..*
*http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/buyfox.html*

*Good luck with yur grow... *


*PS: HotNSexy!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job on the clones, maybe you can become a clone master too?

Can't wait to see this one finish up!!

Farm Hard


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 28, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Great job on the clones, maybe you can become a clone master too?
> 
> Can't wait to see this one finish up!!
> 
> Farm Hard


LOL.. clone master too? What was I the master of b4? LOL.. I'm shocked I got the clones to root directly in soil- everyone seemed like the clones were destined for failure. 

But they're doing good- two days ago I gave Manwich a little foliar feeding of Grow Big since she looked a little hungry for nitrogen, today she looks the best she has. Medusa is still recovering from the overwatering experiment. Loni and Chloe have been watered with a lite mix of Jump Start. All doing well, I'll update with pix soon.

Kiki is also looking as lovely as ever!  I'm ecstatic to start seeing her lovely lovey buds...


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 28, 2007)

I was referencing YGF's calling Humboldt the 'Clone Master', I think he may have to don you the title as well.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 28, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> I was referencing YGF's calling Humboldt the 'Clone Master', I think he may have to don you the title as well.


lol, just realized that like 2 mins ago..


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 28, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanks hon, def. enjoyed the holidays.  I so relieved to know the clones actually rooted- Kiki's gonna be a fuckin' monster.. lol..



Are you joking... =O

She already IS a monster... =]

She will be a monstrosity, a behemoth, a leviathan... WTH else is bigger than a monster... =] LOL... =]






Just Kidding =] No one wants your monster to go away i just thought that was funny as i did some googling for monster... =]

LOL...


















OK im done... =]

We love Kiki the mysterious bag seed pot monster... =]


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 28, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> Are you joking... =O
> 
> She already IS a monster... =]
> 
> ...


 haha good stuff. kiki will turn into the last pic and engulf the room. watch out milf...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 28, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> haha good stuff. kiki will turn into the last pic and engulf the room. watch out milf...


LOL... she can get big and eat me any fuckin' day... lol... sometimes I wake up, see her, hold out my arms and say TAKKKKEEEE MEEEEEEEEEEE.. LOL...it's a beautiful jungle in there, I'd love to get lost in there...


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 28, 2007)

Post new pics!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

okokokok...I'll bite.....ya know HMS.....no no no no ....ok ok ok ok ok...I can't go there...hmmmm.....boy I sure would like to but bad bad bad.....no you can't! hmmmm....so any pics of Kiki?! 


HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... she can get big and eat me any fuckin' day... lol... sometimes I wake up, see her, hold out my arms and say TAKKKKEEEE MEEEEEEEEEEE.. LOL...it's a beautiful jungle in there, I'd love to get lost in there...


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 28, 2007)

*Monsters ..too funny, reminds me of lil shop of horrors, "Feed Me Seymour!" foil feed .. that is spraying the leaves right? maybe I should try that as well, some leaves are not looking soo good...*


*PS: HOOAH!!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 28, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Monsters ..too funny, reminds me of lil shop of horrors, "Feed Me Seymour!" foil feed .. that is spraying the leaves right? maybe I should try that as well, some leaves are not looking soo good...*
> 
> 
> *PS: HOOAH!!*


 i was thinking that earlier too lol.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good to see the clones going strong. Cant wait to see updated pics of Kiki, in all her flowering glory! 

Quick question did you use any type of root hormones/stimulator's for the clones? what exactly did you plant them in?


----------



## We1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Humboldt county produces over a billion dollars worth of marijuana every year,, props to the name humboldt as I have read you are a contributor


----------



## moon47usaco (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> okokokok...I'll bite.....ya know HMS.....no no no no ....ok ok ok ok ok...I can't go there...hmmmm.....boy I sure would like to but bad bad bad.....no you can't! hmmmm....so any pics of Kiki?!


Tahoe has been reading too many of the sex posts that are circulating today... =]


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 28, 2007)

*



Humboldt county produces over a billion dollars worth of marijuana every year,, props to the name humboldt as I have read you are a contributor

Click to expand...

**Thanks We1, however I may represent Humboldt County and their quality of bud but I do not encourage growing for monies, I have nothing against it .. unless you hold the MM (215) I do not want anybody getting the wrong impression, also it's not wise to give people mad props if it's not their journal.. it's just polite not to besides it makes me feel awkward.. *




*PS: HotNSexy!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 30, 2007)

Where the hell is our MILF? Don't desert us girl we need our fix!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 30, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Good to see the clones going strong. Cant wait to see updated pics of Kiki, in all her flowering glory!
> 
> Quick question did you use any type of root hormones/stimulator's for the clones? what exactly did you plant them in?


I used Clonex, cut the clones on a 45 degree angle, slit the stem down the middle and shaved off the "skin" on the stem with a new sterilized razor. They were cloned directly into Sunshine Mix Organic Soil. Also used Jump Start by Advanced Nutrients... lol.. I'd have to say that 4 out of 4 rooted successfully IN SOIL, FOR MY FIRST TIME, makes me wanna brag. LOL 


Yes Hum- foliar feeding is spraying the leaves- but you want to hit the bottom of the leaves, that's where they absorb it, be very careful and dilute the mixture a lot, they're very sensitive to the nutrients fed directly onto the leaves- but the respond very quickly to it. 

Also, it should be a fine mist, no drips off the leaves- something about the leaves being able to quickly utilize it because of static electricity? I dunno, for some reason that's the logic I've got on it (high, and that's the first thing that came to mind)- most likely from Jorge's Grow Bible, but I'd have to go check to make sure about that quote.

I'll update with pix tmrw, I'll also put pix of the closet set up since Kiki is flowering and the clones are vegging.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 2, 2008)

pix tmrw... My hineey... =P

Such a tease... =]

Don leave us hangin milf we wanna see those monster flowers... =]


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 2, 2008)

where's our pictures? We need to see kiki and the clones.

Whats up?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hows Kiki? Update us! Happ belated new year!


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

Our MILF has been missing for a few too many days now... I hope she is ok... =P

Maybe she got eaten by KikI... =O


NEWS FLASH:
The mad, mysterious, bag seed monster has taken over the house end eaten everything in site... While the MILF of the house was watering her beloved plant it spoke strange words "FeeeeeeD Me SeYmOrE" and she was never heard from again... =P


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 3, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Our MILF has been missing for a few too many days now... I hope she is ok... =P
> 
> Maybe she got eaten by KikI... =O
> 
> ...


LMFAO... oh too funny... nah I've been around, just too lazy to update.. too busy looking in marvel of Kiki..... I see frost.  

Blah blah, I think I'll put pix up...LOL..


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 3, 2008)

i have a pic that you and kiki may enjoy.

cant wait to see yours...........

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SMILF
FUNNY PARODY SHIRT*[/FONT]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, alright... pix from this morn...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 4, 2008)

More pix of Kiki... she's um.. 10 days flowering? Yeah..  The pix aren't showing the frost much yet- I can't get a good pic of it.. lol.. oh well... yum


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 4, 2008)

This is Loni, she's currently tied up because.. the other day I dropped duct tape on her.  That was days ago though, she looks as if she's doing well. She was also transplanted..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 4, 2008)

This is Chloe. She's looking lovely..  Also transplanted a few days ago..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 4, 2008)

This is Medusa, she hasn't been transplanted yet.. going to pick up more soil today..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 4, 2008)

And here is Manwich. LOL.. she's looking good actually..  She's not over watered  her soil dried out over the night and she just got watered before the pic... 

The clones are 23 days old.


----------



## Kant (Jan 4, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> This is Chloe. She's looking lovely..  Also transplanted a few days ago..


GO CHLOE GO!!!!

she is looking really happy hopefully she's not the next victim of falling objests  j/k


----------



## tech209 (Jan 4, 2008)

koo koo u got n e lights hittn the sides/bottom?.;..........


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the updates and especially the pictures, they are looking great, you've done a good job and it shows.

Don't you hate it when you drop shit on the plants, I've done it a few too many times.

Farm Hard


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone!! Hopefully the trend of me dropping things on my plants will cease...

420th post on this thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ohhhh, I want 5 min with Kiki alone.....lol, thats one sexy bitch.

Swing by my way milf, I cant PM miss popularity. Help me identify what could be my first female plant milf!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 7, 2008)

Oooo lala... I saw my sexy Kiki today and just had to update.. The yummy yummy pix of Kiki will be last (you won't be disappointed..)

We'll start with the babies first though- they're now sharing 6 40 watt cfls. My how quickly these babies grow..

Here's... LONI. (so glad to see her doing well, after the accident..) and CHLOE. (def. the current champion of the group)


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 7, 2008)

And of course Medusa (she's doing well and really seems to live up to her name- just look at her.. lol. She was transplanted Sat. Also, wanted to do a little test with her so I put her in a smaller container- she's the only clone that will be transplanted again in her lifetime.)

And Manwich (doing soo well, I'm so proud of here- she's def. the weird runt of the group.. was transplanted with Medusa Sat.)

All of the clones are 26 days old and were cloned directly into soil


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 7, 2008)

MMM... and our sexy Kiki... 


(the next pix are the full fledge porn)


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 7, 2008)

These are the pix I've been waiting almost 3 months to take of Kiki...  

13 days flowering.  

The last pic is the main cola.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice looking ladies you have there Milfy, keep on growin.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 7, 2008)

I would post something constructive but there are too many damn cfl's in the way 

Stem


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 7, 2008)

looking great hotnsexy. glad to see kiki this big. she looks great for only 13 days flowering. hope it keeps goin good for ya!


----------



## Kant (Jan 8, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oooo lala... I saw my sexy Kiki today and just had to update.. The yummy yummy pix of Kiki will be last (you won't be disappointed..)
> 
> We'll start with the babies first though- they're now sharing 6 40 watt cfls. My how quickly these babies grow..
> 
> Here's... LONI. (so glad to see her doing well, after the accident..) and CHLOE. (def. the current champion of the group)


I dunno...It looks like manwich is giving chloe a run for her money. but i still have my heart set on chloe. (it's times like these that i wish RIU had a dancing smily) *dances*


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 9, 2008)

Kiki IS a sexy bitch, you must not be the jealous type or she'd be outta there by now!

Good job. I saw everything perfectly around the cfl's due to your photography and growing skills. I liked seeing that you have one right on the cola's. 

You should shoot another one of the main cola on kiki, without the flash or glare. 

Farm Hard


----------



## HoLE (Jan 9, 2008)

looking hot n sexy HotnSexy,,awesome job,,ever have any heat stress problems with the cfl's,,I have a plant suffering,,don't know why,,so I'm checkin cfl grow's,,if ya have a chance check out page 5-7 in my journal ,, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40812-garden-even.html see if ya can sex her up a lil )

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2008)

very nice crystals for 13 days flowering....very nice I like!!!!!!!


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 13, 2008)

Im excited to see what kiki's final yield is... =]

I hope you have a scale or plans to buy one for kiki's adoring fans... =]

Milf you are my hero... =]


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 14, 2008)

Kiki is developing VERY well......I cant wait to see how much she yields, she almost seems to be still growing!


----------



## Kant (Jan 14, 2008)

kiki gets her sexiness from her mama.


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hey sexy stopping by to show some luv, been busy and lazy lately, glad to hear that your babies are doing well and for their mother she's looking beautiful.. keep up the outstanding job! *





*PS:*



> *I would post something constructive but there are too many damn cfl's in the way *
> 
> *Stem*


*Did you not see the porn shots? I can't wait to get to the centerfold..*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, sorry I haven;t been around- in the middle of a residence change... anyways no pix today =( sry, it's night time for Kiki... anyways all the clones are FUCKING HUGE- LOL.. and KIKI.. I just don't know what to do with her- the pistils are already half amber- picked up a microscope today to check her out.. def. milky white resin glands =) , couldn't tell though if a few of them were turning amber or if it was jus a color reflection from the amber pistils... gonna have to take some time and look through the grow bible and do some comparisons... should be back here with an update in a few days..


----------



## maximai (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Milf, just stopping by to show some love and ask if you would like to update us on kiki's progress and some pics would be awesome. Very Nice...


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Milf how is everything, update?


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 22, 2008)

i really wanna see the the yeild on kiki ..she is makin you proud i know..your first grow??if so you got one helluva greenthumb girl..keep growin strong..i dont got much goin on yet but id be honered if you followed my grow/thread??the firt 3 words are "its newbie time"


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm still reading this thread, but just had to say Kiki looks great!
Reading this has got me ready to try a cfl grow of my own!
This is my first post, I love this site.


----------



## ronbud1963 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW what a nice HUGE plant.I just spent the last hour or so reading all 45 pages.Im very imprest not only with your talent but with cfl's at that.Very good job!Its hard to believe its bag seed.Congrats on the clones its not always so easy to get them to root.I cant wait to see this plant finish;what a tuff plant at that.About the sissor story i had that same thing happen to me,i couldn't get the tape unstuck so i used sissors and sure enough the bulb blew scared the shit out of me but i didnt get hurt,lucky i guess.If i didnt see this grown with cfls i dont know if i would believe it;the nodes are SO close its going to keep you and your honey happy for a long time.By the way you sure are one sexy milf,tell your boyfriend hes i lucky guy(like he doent know).Good Luck &Stay Safe!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey everyone! Thanks for all the interest, I'm really sorry I haven't been around-- but I'm back ad finally have everything situated. Finally I've got internet, LOL.. This whole prosess with Kiki has been nothing short of amazing. And no bullshit, this is my first grow, this is my first attempt at a grow. I could not be more proud of Kiki. I look at the pix of her when she first sprouted and I can't believe the sexy woman she has become. She has well surpassed her mother's expectations. =) Now because of the chaos in my life lately, and horribly at this time in Kiki's life. I was unable to see Kiki everyday during her flowering cycle as I had wished. And honestly with this flowering cyle I feel as if I've dropped th ball- I would have to have the lights like 3 inches away from the buds out of fear if burning some buds. I have burned buds on Kiki, it sucks, I'm not proud of it, but shyt happens and there' plenty for me and my bf.. shyt.. lol. I have pictures of Kiki for the last few weeks I haven't been able to update. 

I'm really confused with Kiki though- she went into flowering on Dec. 25th, and I'm looking at harvesting Thursday most likely- just have to wait and see when I see her. I saw her on Monday and about 85% of all the pistils have browned and shrivled and all the tricomes a milky white. (Got that microscope from Radioshack, be sober, you need a steady hand and patience, lol) So we're looking at nearly a 4 week flowering period? Wtf? I'm really hoping when I see her on Thursday that she won't be ready for harvest and I can keep letting her go... the last time I saw her on Monday I was shocked when I looked at her-- she's got a horrible def. and most of her upper leaves where yellowed with brown spots, I knot what nutrient it is.. I'm just too fucking high right now to remember. I removed all the leaves more than half dead. After having seen all of the tricomes milky white and the pistils nearly all changed I didn't wanna risk adding nutes now and making the flush she had pointless. So I just decided to jus go with it, hoping I didn't make a huge mistake here. But oh well, this is a learning process. She did recieve glucose in her last two waterings before the flush. 

I also sampled her lovelyness, and holy shyt... 

Also, the clones are fucking huge.. and weird.. LOL.. Nearly all of them have mostly 3 fingered leaves. And there's nearly always some leaves on all the plants flip upside down. Fuckin' weird.. lol.. from what I've read it's not a big deal. lol. Loni is the only one who's leaves don't turn over. But Loni is also the smalled plant of the 4 now-- yet she reminds me of Kiki the most, she's the one out of the lot that looks like a pile of leaves like her mother did. Alright, I'm done yappin, I'm going to start adding all the pix I've had from the time I was gone... I don't think I took pix on Monday though... no matter. Whatever happens Thursday with Kiki pix will def. be taken.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

Alright, here are pix from Jan. 8th I believe. (that's what the date of the pic taken says, the date seems to be right on the others.. this would place these pictures at one day after the last update with pictures on page 43 ) Kiki was 14 days into flowering.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

Jan. 13th. For some reason I just took 2 pix of Manwich.. lol...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

This is a pic of the bud I sampled when it was still wet. This bud was snipped on Jan. 15th. I had tried quick drying a little piece to see-- i got like a head high for about an hour off one bowl. When the bulk of the bud was smoked for the first time on Jan. 19th, I was expecting the high to be pretty shyty and figured I'd just have to wait until Kiki was fully mature to see if my work had paid off. Myself and two others only smoked 1 and a half bowls between the 3 of us, and we were fucking stoned as shyt from 11pm till 2 am, my bf passed out sitting up in the chair.. lol.. seriously, my baby was a contender for the best bud I had ever smoked.. and she wasn't even mature yet or cured... I am drooling at the thought of her fully done and cured.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

The rest of these pictures are all from Jan. 19th (this past Sat.) I was so alarmed by seeing a lot of the pistils turning brown already so I ran out and bought a microscope from Radioshack immediately to see what was going on. Sure enough most of the tricomes were already milky white...


----------



## bongspit (Jan 23, 2008)

looks like milf is going to be smoking some homegrown soon....good job girl...


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

best first grow ive seen yet..i commend u ....hope i got the talent like that


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

More pix from Sat.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 23, 2008)

your spoiling us wit pics....i cant believe youre a first timer..do ya thing girl...!!!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

Now these pix were used with a flash, that's why theyre so bright. I like these pictures too and wanted to post them because you can clearly see the amount of frost my darling has. 

Also, forgot to mention, Kik is maturing at varying rates all over the plant, the top colas have ripened first, the lower buds are not done yet and the main cola is also further behind the other top colas. I will most likely harvest Kiki is sections over a period of time. I will look at each cola and main section with the microscope to individually evaluate which parts will be harvested when. I also was a nice mixture of head highs and body stone, so some colas will be piked specifically earlier than others for a nice variation.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 23, 2008)

Now here are the update on these weird clones.  The pix were taken Sat. as well, the clones were a little over 5 weeks old at the time. Note: that isn't nute burn or anything- I can't always be with my plants anymore and clones grow fast. =) They grew more than my expectation in a few short days and burned themselves.

I'm also going to take a turn with my grow of the clones- I will be putting 3 of them into flowering as soon as Kiki is taken out of flowering completely. One will be kept as a mother and cloned as soon as the others go into the other room. I'd like to see the difference in yeild between 1 huge plant under this amount of lights versus 3 plants under the same amount of light. Personally I love my plants nice and big, but I really want to try a lot of different things-- be careful everyone, this hobby is very addictive, and there are tons and tons of different ways to grow these plants, seriously, you'll want to try them all at least once.. or twice in my case.. I always say, try everything TWICE, because the first time you most likely fucked up and didn't know what you were doing.. LOL...




They're pictured in this order. Medusa, Loni, Manwich, then the biggest Chloe.

Three fingered leaves. Leaves flipping over. From what I've gathered though it's not a big deal...fuckin weird plants.. lol


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job Hole, Kikis frosted buds are making me Drool! I'm jealus! peace


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 24, 2008)

nice grow. thats a huge fucking plant lol.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I always say, try everything TWICE, because the first time you most likely fucked up and didn't know what you were doing.. LOL...


Yer so CrEaZeAyEiY... =]

LOL... =]

I tried crack TwiCe... I think i fucked it up BOTH times... =] JK... =O


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright, got to see my darlings this morning and take pix... I'll start off with the clones then put the update for Kiki..

All the clones are looking great. I hate the fact that now the nodes are so spread aprart (since I can't be there every day I can't have the lights as close as I'd like because these buggers just love to grow into the lights... that's what's wrong with a few of the leaves on the clones, light burn..Chloe and Manwich got the worse of the light burn)

The first picture is of all of the clones. The next two are of Chloe, who is the campion of this group. The final two pix are of Loni- she's now the runt of the group... for those who remember, she was the champion of the group until I dropped a roll of duct tape on top of her and snapped her main stem less than an inch above the soil line- tied it up and she's healed. Out of all the clones tho, she reminds me of Kiki the most... she only recently starting having spread out nodes.. =( God I miss not seeing my babies all the time...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

The first two pictures are of Medusa, and the last two are of Manwich... boy how the both of them have grown.. shyt


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job MILF!!!

If you ever wanna have sex with me just PM me babe


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi HotnSexy Loni looks like shes getting hairs you are still in veg arn't you?peace


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's Kiki....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

More pix of Kiki... she will have been flowering for exactly a month as of tomorrow. Explain that to me....lol...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

Even more pix... sorry.. she's just so fuckin' sexy... with the flash it's a little hard to see the amount of pistils that have already browned.. def. more than 50%


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

The last of the pix from today... god she's fuckin' lovely... since I didn't see any tricomes amber yet and they're still milky, and I would swear I saw some newly grown white pistils. So I decided to just take the leap and give her a nuting- I can tell she's starving for nutes and I was worried about feeding her and fucking up my harvest if she had amber trics today. Picking up a flushing solution this weekend in preparation... 

The lights have been meticulously placed so that nearly all the main colas have a cfl about and inch and a half away from the bud on EACH SIDE. Also, the lights are placed so that even while I'm gone if they grow up a bit or thicken up they won't get burned... hate to admitt this, but I have burned a little bud. =( Not much at all, but still enough for me to go "oh fuckk..".. ya kno? lol...

I also added a diagram from Jorge Cervantes Medical Grow Bible- this is something that always stands out in my mind, yet I've never really seen iT anywhere else... but it's gotta be true, it's in Jorge Cervantes' book... lol... he's the fuckin' man! I see a lot of people on here choosin harvest time because of the amount of pistils browned.. even Jorge says it, the pistils can be misleadig you've got to check the trics.

I'm going to also put my favorite bud shot into my gallery so that I don't have to shrink the picture and you can see this yummy goodness so upclose. you'd swear you could smell her.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Hi HotnSexy Loni looks like shes getting hairs you are still in veg arn't you?peace


Yup, Loni is still in veg. All female plants grow pistils befor flowering, most grows you see though- they flower the plant as soon as they possibly can  and don't have many pistils before flowering. All the other clones have the same amount of pistils, Loni's just stand out more because she's the most compact plant of the group, so the same amoun of pistils are just more concentrated in a small area..

Thanks for the question!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Here's Kiki....


 you sure you aint growin under a hps and puttin them under the cfl's to make us think you are using cfl's cuz they are big and beautiful. i didnt think cfl's would grow buds that big.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> you sure you aint growin under a hps and puttin them under the cfl's to make us think you are using cfl's cuz they are big and beautiful. i didnt think cfl's would grow buds that big.


Oh it's pure cfl's alright... you have no idea the temptation every day to run out and buy her an hps sHE'D BE EVEN BIGGER! lol I commited myself to doing this grow in cfl, so to not disappoint- she'll remain under cfl. =) She's truly a cfl baby..

You see GK's book yet? (Marijuana Buds for Less) Shyt.. that's makes me wanna buy some serious seeds and try again, I've got more lights on one plant than he had on 3 and his colas are bigger...must be genetics..

Once I move to Ohio in a couple months I'll def. be getting an hps. I would love to see how a Kiki clone would do...


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2008)

that looks fukkin awesome HotnSexy,,,I started on cfl's,,in https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40812-garden-even.html,, but the temptation is there to go hps,,,I couldn't resist,,got the means and the money,,though it's small,,I am in a rental apartment,,and have had no complaints

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

HoLE said:


> that looks fukkin awesome HotnSexy,,,I started on cfl's,,in https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40812-garden-even.html,, but the temptation is there to go hps,,,I couldn't resist,,got the means and the money,,though it's small,,I am in a rental apartment,,and have had no complaints
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


I've got the money and means as well.. lol.. I just have a strong will power. 

This was a challenge to myself. So I'll finish it. Plus a lot of people would be disappointed if I sold out.. lol.. you really don't see good cfl grows with BIG plants..


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I've got the money and means as well.. lol.. I just have a strong will power.
> 
> This was a challenge to myself. So I'll finish it. Plus a lot of people would be disappointed if I sold out.. lol.. you really don't see good cfl grows with BIG plants..


I can't remember how long it's been since I felt this guilty

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

HoLE said:


> I can't remember how long it's been since I felt this guilty
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Don't feel guilty.. you did the right thing by giving her the light.. sometimes I feel guilty for NOT giving her the hps.. lo


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 24, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh it's pure cfl's alright... you have no idea the temptation every day to run out and buy her an hps sHE'D BE EVEN BIGGER! lol I commited myself to doing this grow in cfl, so to not disappoint- she'll remain under cfl. =) She's truly a cfl baby..
> 
> You see GK's book yet? (Marijuana Buds for Less) Shyt.. that's makes me wanna buy some serious seeds and try again, I've got more lights on one plant than he had on 3 and his colas are bigger...must be genetics..
> 
> Once I move to Ohio in a couple months I'll def. be getting an hps. I would love to see how a Kiki clone would do...


 cool to hear you are committed to growing with cfl's. one day i just wanna grow like an old pro no matter which technique i use. i wanna check out knowms book too. i guess it shows people can grow nice plants with cfl's or hid. good job and nice grow.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> cool to hear you are committed to growing with cfl's. one day i just wanna grow like an old pro no matter which technique i use. i wanna check out knowms book too. i guess it shows people can grow nice plants with cfl's or hid. good job and nice grow.


These plants are so versitile. It's like once you have that connection with your plant, you just go with what's comfortable and works for you.  

Ty


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow looking incredible, so how much longer u think ur gonna keep her up for, she is looking SO sugary!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Wow looking incredible, so how much longer u think ur gonna keep her up for, she is looking SO sugary!


Well, I took the plunge and decided to give her a final nuting today. So.. she'll get the flushing solution most likely Monday? So.. I'll be looking at her with the possibility of harvesting her on Friday, but it's really up to her-- whenever thos lovely trics are ready.  But earliest, next Friday... the first part of the harvest anyways, it'll be done in sections-the bottom buds are still all white pistils while the colas are far more than 60% browned... freaky shyt... only 1 month into flowering...


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jan 24, 2008)

Gorgeous plants milf. How many cfl are you running.. looked like 12?​


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> Gorgeous plants milf. How many cfl are you running.. looked like 12?​


Ty. There were 12.. now there's 11... one went out.. (actually 4th bulb to go out since Oct.)


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jan 24, 2008)

I see.. and they're all at one height? When I use cfl, I usually make diff. fixtures, to focus them in particular spots.​


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 24, 2008)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> I see.. and they're all at one height? When I use cfl, I usually make diff. fixtures, to focus them in particular spots.​


They are def. not all at one height, the fixtures are, the bulbs aren't. I use the y sockets and put them in particular positions to where I want them. Like for flowering right now I have the lights set up so theres basically 1 light parallel to each bud on each side of it.. there's maybe one or two colas I couldn't get on both sides. But this way the light is surrounding the buds and closer to the leaves of the actual canopy.

Edit: Today's pix of Kik flowering are on page 47


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I meant.. hmm.. this is like tag and shit.​


----------



## beatdown27 (Jan 28, 2008)

whats good? i just read this whole grow journal and i must say i am very impressed i need to update mine more often 

keep on keepin on


----------



## DWR (Jan 28, 2008)

WooW .... Thats looks realy cool ^^


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright, to bring some people up to speed. On Saturday I had to make an emergency trip to the place where my babies were. People were going to be in the vicinity of my plants and I needed to make everything seem normal asap. I really never had to do much to hide the smell of my plants up till this point because I have lavender growing in there and it's in a remote, secured part of the house. Anyways, when I got there, ugh.. found the lights on my precious flowering Kiki... toasting her lovely buds... =( Yeah it sucks, but whatever. Shyt happens. This is a personal grow, and god knows there's enough on her for my personal.. LOL.. so no biggie. Completely toasted a whole cola (the top 4 inches of it), it was so crispy from the lights on it that the stem of it snapped! LOL.. also burned the one side of another cola and a little bit of another- the rest of the damage pretty much was leaves... ughhhh... I so hate not having my plants near me!! Anyways.. there were 9 main colas- now there are 8... =( LOL.. only 8 main colas... Also gave Kiki a nice nuting.

The clones had also grown into the lights, Sat. I did some LST to Chloe, Medusa, and Manwich. Since I'm not able to see the plants for 3 days at a time I can't keep the lights as close to the plants as I'd like because they'd just grow up into the lights and get burned before I saw them.. I'm still trying to find a strategy to cope with my absence..



Now the update from today. =) 
Kiki looked great, the lights didn't move!! <doing the happy dance>  The lights were still just as close to the buds as I had left them.. WOW. The scent of that girl is just amazing... holy shyt! The density and amount of the buds on her jus amaze me... I hate seeing the devastation from the burnt bud.. and all the burnt leaves.. but, well.. Kiki has been a survivor from the beginning...and she just keeps fighting on. She's really taken a beating her whole life from me tripping along my first grow-- but I can say, LOL, I've learned my lesson on most of these problems- it can only go up from here.... =) Most of my problems throughout this whole grow have been unrelated to me-- and usually had to do with lights falling LOL... Ah.. Kiki, you truly inspire me...

Number of days in flowering: 35


The clones are also doing very well.. they of course grew into the lights.. again.. But a lot lot less. I Lst'd them some more today and am hoping for the best. =) They were all watered as well (no nutes) I know they've got a little excess of nitrogen.. accident in the feeding records.. 

Age of clones: 48 days

Order of the clones in the pix... 

Manwich... I can't believe she was the runt... =) The light have kinda pruned the top of manwich.. I'm guessing she's going to react as if she was topped.

Chloe... she just insists on wanting to be MASSIVE.. lol.. trying to tame this beauty..she's def. the one being lst the most..

Loni... She seems so confused.. but she's got her own personality and she's just too cute... 

Medusa... Love her, not too big, not small, just right. =)


----------



## bongspit (Jan 29, 2008)

nice lookin stuff hnsm...you are going to smoke that cola that got burned...??


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 29, 2008)

i would...or atleast try..bet it smelled like somebody took the biggest bong rip


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my......

*goes to change pants*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 29, 2008)

bongspit said:


> nice lookin stuff hnsm...you are going to smoke that cola that got burned...??


Oh I already did.. LOL.. Sat and Sunday I was fucked up off of Kiki all day. =) Shyt was really fucking good.. =) Every sample I've had gets better and better, this was the thrid sample.. the toastly cola from Sat. was 5.4 grams-- dry of course.. (Yes, i have been keeping track of the dry weight for the samples I've taken so I can add them to the final weight...the other cola that wasn't toasted completely I left on the plant- don't want to take anymore from Kiki till shes done.. dunno how soon she'll be ready- but yest when I checked all the trics looked a pearly white. =)


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry about the burns, that sucks hardcore, but at least it smoked well. I burn one of mine, and it tasted like shit.. I'm sure you'll make up for it though.​


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 29, 2008)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> Sorry about the burns, that sucks hardcore, but at least it smoked well. I burn one of mine, and it tasted like shit.. I'm sure you'll make up for it though.​



Yeah.. I'm not worried, this is a grow just for personal so a decrease from 9 main colas to 8 prolly won't hurt me too bad. =)


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jan 30, 2008)

This is true lol..​


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jan 31, 2008)

Those buds on Kiki are Phatand Her clones are looking good! Peace man


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 31, 2008)

hey milf..i just got three sprouts(soon to be 4) and id be honered if the mother of kiki was involved in my grow


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> Those buds on Kiki are Phatand Her clones are looking good! Peace man



Thanks man! First mention of the clones in a while.. LOL...




badboybabyface said:


> hey milf..i just got three sprouts(soon to be 4) and id be honered if the mother of kiki was involved in my grow


Pm me a link or any questions. I'll def. help out any way I can.


----------



## badboybabyface (Jan 31, 2008)

cool.... will do...thanks milf..


----------



## madcow (Jan 31, 2008)

looking good girl keep it up!how much longer you leting her go?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 31, 2008)

madcow said:


> looking good girl keep it up!how much longer you leting her go?


Lettin' her go as long as it takes. =) When the trics are turning amber I'll start harvesting her in sections depending on what stage the trics are in...


----------



## madcow (Jan 31, 2008)

sweet my plant is just starting to finish up now the leaves are going into fall its so beautiful!! i just put sum pics up !!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be adding pix tonite. =)


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 2, 2008)

so where are they?


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 2, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I'll be adding pix tonite. =)


Teasing us as usual im sure... =]

LOL... =P


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 3, 2008)

Alright, so here's the update. 

I went to see my lovelys today, and go figure- Kiki had amber trics.. no bullshit- all the main colas had amber trics.. bottom was still milky. So I harvested the sections that had amber trics... 39 days flowering...wasn't happy about having to do the chop this soon- I really wanted her to fatten up some more, but I need my working high- a couch lock high will not work for me.. lol

The clones didn't touch the lights either. =) I lst'ed them more and threw Chloe, Loni, and Medusa into flowering. Manwich was chosen to stay in veg and be used to take clones from..she was also lst'ed some more.

So now the waiting game begins... I'm going to guess around 3oz. for the entire harvest (after the bottom is harvested, everything is dried, and the final weight is calculated)


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 3, 2008)

Ohhhh...

Cant wait to see what your total yield is...

You MUST keep us informed of your first cutting results... Weight and high...

You have done quite well for yourself there... Congrats... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 3, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Ohhhh...
> 
> Cant wait to see what your total yield is...
> 
> ...


Thanks man! =)

I already have some dry weights for the final total from the dried sample buds I had- plus the stuff I smoked last night... Thinking about keeping all the numbers a secret until the final weight is calculated.  LOL... either way this shyt is gooooodddd, can't wait to taste, smell, and feel the final cured product. =)


----------



## HoLE (Feb 3, 2008)

nice goin HotnSexy,,looks like you got it goin on,,in a few departments ) nice to see ya in the chat room too,,take care and good luck too the end

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 3, 2008)

HoLE said:


> nice goin HotnSexy,,looks like you got it goin on,,in a few departments ) nice to see ya in the chat room too,,take care and good luck too the end
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Thanks hole, nice chattin wit ya the other night.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 3, 2008)

Lookin sickkkk! Those buds look yummy!


----------



## bassguydope (Feb 4, 2008)

Ive been watching this grow for a couple months now and I gotta ask... do you own clothes or are you just a skank?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 4, 2008)

Now tell me, when have I ever been skanky? LOL.. there's actual nudity in some people's avatars-- but the illusion of nudity is now skanky? lol.. wow.. someone seems very closed minded-- and maybe a tad sober..  smoke a bowl man and keep the negativity out of my thread. 



bassguydope said:


> Ive been watching this grow for a couple months now and I gotta ask... do you own clothes or are you just a skank?


----------



## billybob88 (Feb 4, 2008)

congrats milf. Kiki threw ya some good nugg! keep on keepin on. and honestly i love seeing your avatar, screw that guy lol.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 5, 2008)

bassguydope said:


> Ive been watching this grow for a couple months now and I gotta ask... do you own clothes or are you just a skank?


DUDE...go away...


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 5, 2008)

bassguydope said:


> Ive been watching this grow for a couple months now and I gotta ask... do you own clothes or are you just a skank?


you make me and i bet hes got a little dick and never had any pussy
Keep on growing MILF


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 5, 2008)

Awwww, thanx you guys... you all jus jumped in there to defend me.  This is def. my kinda place- these are the reasons I never plan on leaving RIU. 

No more negativity in my thread please


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes maam


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2008)

so how's chloe and the others doin?


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Feb 5, 2008)

'Ello milf. I'll be planting in the soil tonight, and tomorrow will be day 1 of veg. Look in my sig for the link​


----------



## bassguydope (Feb 7, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF





TheeHotNSexyMilf





*Join Date:* Oct 2007​
*Location:* Where I'd rather not be.​
*Posts:* 1,182​ *Gallery: 1*
*




*​
*   *






*I need sex ideas... lol =)* 
permalink
Alright, so I'm sitting here high looking at my exercise ball and it hit me.. I can't believe I haven't done this yet... fucking on the exercise ball...




Ya totally milf, you post naked pictures of yourself on the internet, at least three that Ive seen, and talk to strangers about sex advice, all of whom are most likely just 40 year old single guys who jerk it to your avatar, but you dont come across as skanky at all...


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 12, 2008)

where did everybody go? I know over to sex Ideas! Just wondering 
how are kikis clones doing? How about some pics of the clones?
peace man 

P.S. Was every body here just to look at Her avatar?


----------



## asdfva (Feb 12, 2008)

Sexually Repressed and Totally BORING said:


> Ya totally milf... blah blah blah... I'm totally gay, but really think that you are threat to me because I am a weak individual that needs to bash people I don't know over the internerd... but you dont come across as skanky at all...


^^Dude you are so RIGHT!

MILF Lady... Very nice and detailed journal. I have learned 
a fair amount from your, and robbie's, CFL thread. Thank you
for sharing. I don't care if you are a skank, or just someone 
that did a really great job of growing with CFL's!

Way to grow! Keep up the amazing work. 
Look forward to your next CFL journal. You should consider
competing in Gardenknowm's Journal Contest. 

Thanks again,

-A.

EDIT: Oh yeah... THERE IS NOTHING WRONG with posting what
ever you want on the internet, or anywhere, so long as you are
not harming anyone else in flicks. Unless they wanted it willingly.

As for the Sexersize Balls... Yeah... they can make or break you!
Watch out... they totally can POP! with two or more on them.
Good luck!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 12, 2008)

Wait was he being sarcastic? Or was he not? Dont be a douche man, Milf is a great help for newbs and has added a lot of helpful input onto this site.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 12, 2008)

If by "he" you meant me, then no. I was not
being sarcastic. If by "he' you meant the jerk
posting nonsense to MILF Lady, then yeah...
I think he was incredibly boring and totally 
serious. Some people think that the internet
is real and very serious. I guess it can be, but
that guy sucks. Keep up the good work MILF Lady. 
You too Robbie!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 12, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Wait was he being sarcastic? Or was he not? Dont be a douche man, Milf is a great help for newbs and has added a lot of helpful input onto this site.


Hope you didn't mean me robbie!
I'm one of those newbs, and just want to see more Pics more Pics
Great grow Milf Keep on Growing peace man


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nah Talkin bout that chattering B-Ass Guy.


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 12, 2008)

Give me some of the MILF weed baby... =O

Anyone watch weeds... =]

HotNsekzy... You should at least watch the episode with Snoop singing about MILF weed... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 12, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Give me some of the MILF weed baby... =O
> 
> Anyone watch weeds... =]
> 
> HotNsekzy... You should at least watch the episode with Snoop singing about MILF weed... =]


LOL.. I have every episode on dvd.. (burned of course)  LOL.. who doesn't love Weeds? Fuckin' hate how they always cliff hang the end of the season- I am SICK of waiting nearly a YEAR to see what happens on Weeds. LOL..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 12, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Wait was he being sarcastic? Or was he not? Dont be a douche man, Milf is a great help for newbs and has added a lot of helpful input onto this site.


Thanx... I'd like to think so anyways.. lol. =)


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 12, 2008)

asdfva said:


> ^^Dude you are so RIGHT!
> 
> MILF Lady... Very nice and detailed journal. I have learned
> a fair amount from your, and robbie's, CFL thread. Thank you
> ...


Glad that my experiences have helped you out.  LOL.. for the record, I'm not a skank- I prefer focusing all my attention on fucking on man at a time.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 12, 2008)

I was thinking about doing a grow journal for the contest- but if so it will have to wait till I move, I'm unable to be in a place where I can see my plants daily at the moment. 

I'm also contemplating when to buy and add in an HPS- I believe the day is coming very soon.. these plants are gorgeous and deserve all the loving light they can handle. (Ok.. so I want BIGGER buds. lol. )  

I got to see the lovelys today, but no pix. =( Misplaced my cam again.. Anyways, Kiki was done (nearly 50% amber trics)  so I harvested the rest of her. (Well any parts that had any substantial amount of bud) Since of the lack of time I could spend there and no game plan yet for safely disposing of a whole plant carcass, I left the rest of Kiki there.. um.. in the veg section.. LOL.. I really don't have any plans of re vegging her.. but.. well who knows how I'll feel when I have to dispose of her.  LOL.. 

Anyways, the clones seem to be doing well- and I am relieved to say, they aren't flowering as quickly as Kiki. They look how plants 1 week into flowering normally look.  So hopefully this bunch WILL NOT flower as quickly- I'd like to see more weight packed on this time. All the clones were watered- thank you KP, I did take your advice on the watering technique and let the pots sit in a bucket of the water to throughly *saturate* the soil. 

I'll be going back prolly Friday or Saturday and I'm going to find my cam before then.  So I will update with pix.. As soon as I find that cam I'll also take a pic of the final section of the harvest- and will soon release the final weight.  Ok ok, I'm done.. time to pack another bowl of Kiki.  Thanks for reading everyone! Peace.


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 13, 2008)

Cant wait to get the final low down on kiki's product... =]

I dont think i could stand to not see my children every day... Oh hell, every hour is not enough some times... =]

Cant wait till you get your lil log cabin tucked away in the forest and you update us weekly with your massive crop in the back yard... =]
LOL... =]

Man you are going to have to get satellite internet ya know... =]


As for weeds i just started on season 3... Just watched the looser Doug break down and cry on that skank he was/is porking... It makes me sick every time i see a Doug and Celia scene... Yuk... 

I hate when things on my tv shows are all F'ed up and frustrating... =O

I have too much of that in my real life to be watching it on tv... But i just cant stop watching...

When does season 4 come out... ??


EDIT>>> Btw hows the high from your KIKI milk weed... =]


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 13, 2008)

Cant wait to get the final low down on kiki's product... =]

*I've been smoking Kiki since SuperBowl.. lol.. the high is amazing- deep thoughts/ get lost withing yourself kinda high, but feels like your head is de-attached and floating... anyone know what I'm talking about? But.. smoking one too many bowls of her will def. leave you on your ass.  Two in a row is my limit.. lol.. Crazy munchies and cotton mouth, and lots of laughs.. and singing? I don't think I've ever sang this much.. since only smoking Kiki, I've found my life has turned into a musical.. lol.. seriously.. <hits bowl>.*

I dont think i could stand to not see my children every day... Oh hell, every hour is not enough some times... =]

*It was a very hard adjustment. Seriously. I basically ate and slept next to my babies.. I keep tossing around the idea of just having one around here so that I could feel better- but I think it's just to much of a risk here...*

Cant wait till you get your lil log cabin tucked away in the forest and you update us weekly with your massive crop in the back yard... =]
LOL... =]

* I can't wait either.. lol... I'M GETTING THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.. WOOO WHOO.  And yes, I will DEF have some outdoor lovelys.  Let's just hope nothing hits the fan, and everything comes to pass.  If everythings good-May could NOT come any quicker.

*
Man you are going to have to get satellite internet ya know... =]


*Already thought about this- since there will be no public utilities where I'm going (hehe, ) , it'll have to be some type of wireless internet.. seriously though, with everything this is one of my last concerns.. *

As for weeds i just started on season 3... Just watched the looser Doug break down and cry on that skank he was/is porking... It makes me sick every time i see a Doug and Celia scene... Yuk... 

*LOL... Celia is hott ..  The biggest cunt and loneliest person in the world though.. YES.. but still hott. LOL.. I hated the Doug/Celia shyt too.. *

I hate when things on my tv shows are all F'ed up and frustrating... =O

*Yes, a break from life to be bombarded with more shyt.. why I don't have cable or anything.. lol*

I have too much of that in my real life to be watching it on tv... But i just cant stop watching...

*Just get rid of it.. lol.. one of the best things I ever did- if there's something you really really wanna see, torrent it, w.o commercials..LOL.. fuck those propaganda pushing media elite executive assholes... ok.. I'm done... *

When does season 4 come out... ??


*Three came out in August.. I'm assuming around the same time..I needa look into it..*

EDIT>>> Btw hows the high from your KIKI milk weed... =]

*First answered comment. *


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya all my "TV" comes from torents... =] EDIT>> With the exception of CSI Miami and House... =]

Including weeds... =P

I wish i could torrent some WEED too... =] LOL... =]

Any hooo... Much love... =]

When are you going to tell us the final weight... Are you still curing your final batch... ??


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 14, 2008)

your weed is making you sing a lot lol. i am picturing milf goin around in her house singing like the sound of music.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 14, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> When are you going to tell us the final weight... Are you still curing your final batch... ??


The final part of the harvest is still drying.  When it's dried I'll release the weight. =)


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

I work at home on my computer and I get bored. I look for a good read so it's cool but don't you hate when you read a whole thread thinkin somethin like...Oh its cool I am on page blahbadeeblah and by the time I get to the end I'm sure there will be a conclusion hmmmm...Kinda like the end of a season on weeds. So there you are juggling your subscriptions hehehe.... Good stuff HNSM. Illinois here too. Gonna try a journal soon but gotta keep it under fiver - sucky. Guess they'll just have to be from the town of Effinghuge.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Can we get some pics of the dried up product?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok.. I admit. I've been bad and not updating my journal... I'm going to blame Kiki and the fact that I'm moving soon and have been busy figuring shyt out for the move. But yeah... me not updating my journal.. prolly more Kiki's fault.. god damn that shyt is good.  I've been high since Superbowl off her.. lol.. seriously, I've basically been high all the time I've been awake since Superbowl..  

Ok ok.. here's the update. Last time I saw the babies I didn't have time to get pictures of the clones because of how little time I had- I had to chop up Kiki and dispose of her. =( 

It was a sad day, but not as hard as I imagined. I didn't plan to be all weird- but when I brought her into the room for the chopping- well, it ended up being more like a funeral. I sat there and explained to her what I was going to do, and why. I told her how much I appreciated her and told her how proud I was. I also told her because I loved her so much- I had to kill her, she had gone through so much while I had her, it wouldn't be right to take a battered and war winded plant and put her through the stress of revegging. She's done what she was raised to do- and she surpassed her mother's expectations immensely. Her life energy was never wasted, but instead appreciated to the fullest. (as all life should) Kiki was an amazing plant- and her children will carry on her legacy. 


I broke up every branch- I shredded every leaf- I broke up all the soil. I felt this was the safest way to dispose of her. The garbage bag off course was disposed of safely far away. =) I felt like I was looking up Kiki's skirt when I took pix of the roots and such. Looks like she had a nice root system. The roots were very compact throughout the bucket. (2 transplants within her life cycle) As you can see, there was still a lot of roots that were pure white. I also picked out and brushed off the stump-  I dunno, just wanted to see.  

Kiki was amazing. I miss her- and am reminded of her grace and beauty daily. 

I also added some pix of Kiki done 

AND........

THE FINAL TOTAL WEIGHT IS...

3 ounces 12 grams 

A little over 2 ounces left now. (Went a little happy after the bud was ready to smoke- my friends have been getting happy with me as well.."i know somebody who knows somebody, who gives me a good deal on the shyt he grows." lol.) The jar with the least.. welll, I've gotta stop smoking that jar.. LOL. That jar is from the first part of the harvest and has an almost 3 week cure. While the other jars have only been curing a week or so. (There was 1 more full jar originally.. it's gone now tho.. LOL)

I put the full size picture pf the bud in my gallery- so you can appreciate the sugar on Kiki's beautiful buds. 



Also, my hps is in the mail.  The fans are also in the mail. Gotta pick up some ducting too.  Thinking about picking up some screen and throwing it in there. Not hard- and I'm thinking doing of a scrog type set up, it will be beneficial to me since I can't see them daily. I've been Lst'ing them thus far- so I don't see the screen being too much of a leap for them. Manwich will be cloned Tuesday. Manwich then will be thrown into flowering with the others under the hps. (Most likely, like with Kiki, I will give manwich a period of time after the cloning for her to heal herself and resume a good growth speed before putting her into flowering.) 


I guess this is the end huh? My first grow has officially ended...I came here in October as a chick who dreamed about growing for years- I finally got the chance to grow for myself and stumbled upon this place. I never found any place with more knowledge than this place. I never found any place with nicer people. And I never found any place that gave me such a home as this place has. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU to everyone who has knowingly or unknowingly ever helped me along this journey. 

I knew nothing when I started... compared to some growers though, I still know nothing. No matter how much experience we have, no matter how much we think we know- someone will also knows more and does it better. Accepting that will always leave you with more knowledge in the end. 

Godspeed.


----------



## bongspit (Feb 23, 2008)

that's excellent looking bud...I have been stoned since I chopped mine also...I was going to try and make it last till my next grow was done ....but... oh well..


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 23, 2008)

How tall were your plants when you harvested? what size container did they finish in?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

sup!!!?!?!?!


----------



## Rocketgirl (Feb 23, 2008)

I havent been on here in awhile, except to check how you're doing.
Good work, chick, ya made it to the end, with a great harvest. Whew!! Wasnt it great to smoke it, thinking you nurtured the whole process along the way. I just wanted to send my love and congrats girl, gorgeous stuff!!

On a side note, I harvested mine too, wasnt nearly as much as I anticipated, but was stony nonetheless. Next time Im going HPS too.  Was a great project though. 
I love that we saw yours through to the end. 
Thanks.


----------



## Rocketgirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh, and I have no doubt that you'll be growing massive amounts someday. You've got it in your heart. You're a natural.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 23, 2008)

smokingbot said:


> How tall were your plants when you harvested? what size container did they finish in?


It was ONE plant. LOL..she was in a 5 gal. bucket. And she was prolly about 3.5-4 feet tall at the first section of harvest.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 23, 2008)

bongspit said:


> that's excellent looking bud...I have been stoned since I chopped mine also...I was going to try and make it last till my next grow was done ....but... oh well..


Thanx. =) The bud does look great- esp. for bagseed. 

I've planned accordingly- I should never have to buy again. LOL.. My boyfriends and I's normal habit has always been roughly an ounce a month. I've got bout 2 oz left now.. and 3 plants 3 weeks into flowering.. I'll be good.  

Sux. You gonna buy for a bit till your next harvest?...you know. When I first started my grow, someone very wise around here told me "once you grow and smoke your own weed, you'll realize how shitty the stuff you've been smoking is" AND IT'S TRUE. LOL. I couldn't imagine going back to buying weed now.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 23, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> sup!!!?!?!?!



NM.  You see my weed? LOL  

The only thing around here ever up is me... lol.. and that's all the time..and I'm way above the clouds my friend.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 23, 2008)

Rocketgirl said:


> I havent been on here in awhile, except to check how you're doing.
> Good work, chick, ya made it to the end, with a great harvest. Whew!! Wasnt it great to smoke it, thinking you nurtured the whole process along the way. I just wanted to send my love and congrats girl, gorgeous stuff!!
> 
> On a side note, I harvested mine too, wasnt nearly as much as I anticipated, but was stony nonetheless. Next time Im going HPS too.  Was a great project though.
> ...


Haven't seen you in a WHILE.  Missed you. 

Thanks.  It is amazing to smoke your own shyt. LOL. Nothing better. I can see that none of my love was wasted, and worth every cent and moment of my time.

Your girlies finally made it to end? YAY!  Hey, getting stoned of your own weed is worth it, even if you get less than you expected. I wanna see PIX.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 23, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> NM.  You see my weed? LOL
> 
> The only thing around here ever up is me... lol.. and that's all the time..and I'm way above the clouds my friend.


yes i see it! congrats!


----------



## bongspit (Feb 23, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Thanx. =) The bud does look great- esp. for bagseed.
> 
> I've planned accordingly- I should never have to buy again. LOL.. My boyfriends and I's normal habit has always been roughly an ounce a month. I've got bout 2 oz left now.. and 3 plants 3 weeks into flowering.. I'll be good.
> 
> Sux. You gonna buy for a bit till your next harvest?...you know. When I first started my grow, someone very wise around here told me "once you grow and smoke your own weed, you'll realize how shitty the stuff you've been smoking is" AND IT'S TRUE. LOL. I couldn't imagine going back to buying weed now.


I really do not know anyone to buy it from...I have not bought any in a long time, but my brother has some blueberry ready in 2 weeks and we always share.


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 25, 2008)

OK OK...

I KNOW you have cured your last cutting by now...

So whats the low down... =P


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 25, 2008)

Um... page back..


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Um... page back


Duh...

I am a retard i cant believe i missed that... =]

LOL... =]

Thanks... =] And congrats that's a good haul from some mystery seed... =]

Are you planing on buying some new genetics or are you just going to keep plugging along with Kiki's children... ??

Again congrats that was truly an inspiration... =]


----------



## Weed Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

One thing that allways makes me laugh is the way that i love and care for my plants like they are my own children but as soon as they are old enough i chop them down and smoke them, its kinda sad lol. A bit like an uncle in the family who cares for his niece then rapes them......OK IM DEF. FUCKED UP IN THE HEAD NOW!! AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 26, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL. Harvesting and smoking her was easier than I thought it would be- it was the actual point of killing her and disposing of her that sucked.I put it off for over a week..lol.. she was an amazing plant.


----------



## Weed Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL. Harvesting and smoking her was easier than I thought it would be- it was the actual point of killing her and disposing of her that sucked.I put it off for over a week..lol.. she was an amazing plant.


I know what you mean, its that point of chucking the chopped up mangled carcass into the black plastic bag.....Never to see daylight again. But hey wtf that's life


----------



## cirrus12 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just found your journal a couple of days ago, I just finished reading it. I gotta say, You Are My Fucking Hero!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww. thanx. 

Welcome to the boards btw.


----------



## cirrus12 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hows things going with those clones?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 29, 2008)

Last time I saw them they looked good. little too much nitrogen tho- I plan to flush them next time I see them (tmrw or over the weekend.) Should be getting my hps soon.. gotta check if it arrived.. Manwich will be cloned next time i see them as well.


----------



## cirrus12 (Feb 29, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Last time I saw them they looked good. little too much nitrogen tho- I plan to flush them next time I see them (tmrw or over the weekend.) Should be getting my hps soon.. gotta check if it arrived.. Manwich will be cloned next time i see them as well.


You're cloneing Manwich? Last I remember reading he was teh runt of the litter


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL.. Manwich is huge now, and was kept as a mother. Lights keep burning leaves on her while im gone, but she's fine. LOL.. I'll take pix when I see them. granted i have time/ remember. LOL..

Other thing thats funny as well, is that Loni's buds are bigger than the other plants'. She has been the actual runt since I snapped her stem at the soil line (she was originally the champion of the group)

Chloe was the champion right after Loni's accident. After a few weeks Manwich took the lead tho. Chloe is the biggest plant in flowering right now no doubt- but Loni's buds are def. more dense and bigger.

Their place in the pack keeps changing, the only one who hasn't really gotten much better or much worse than the rest is Medusa.. funny, she's the experiment plant in the much smaller bucket (1 gallon bucket opposed to 5 gallon buckets her sisters are in) Medusa's bucket also doesn't have drainage holes. I have no clue how I'm gonna flush.. seems I'll have to make drainage holes or transplant her into a bigger bucket with drainage holes. Hm...I need to start a new journal.. this thread belonged to my babies' mother..


----------



## cirrus12 (Feb 29, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. Manwich is huge now, and was kept as a mother. Lights keep burning leaves on her while im gone, but she's fine. LOL.. I'll take pix when I see them. granted i have time/ remember. LOL..
> 
> Other thing thats funny as well, is that Loni's buds are bigger than the other plants'. She has been the actual runt since I snapped her stem at the soil line (she was originally the champion of the group)
> 
> ...


You had said awhile back that you were going to start a new journal for the clones, and yet here we are....

You have them in a park? Isn't that a bit...public?


----------



## Rope Smoker (Feb 29, 2008)

Hotnseexy don't forget to give us a link to your new journal!!
We need to see how Kikis Kids are doing! peace man

P,S. cirrus It's there place in the pack not park!hahaha sorry couldn't help myself !


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I know I keep saying I'm going to start a new journal.. LOL.. the next update I will. I'll do a "before the move" journal. Will be two harvests before I move.

My fans are waiting for me to pick them up- the hps _should_ be here tmrw. Hehe. =)

LOL.. btw, these plants are def. no where public or in danger of being discovered. 

After the move tho- that's when the real fun begins. =) I was gifted some Raft F3's, Haze Dreamgoddess, and some Sweet Purple F3's. Since I'll have the land and the privacy- I will have plants outdoors- but depending on how things go, I may have an indoor crop as well.


----------



## cirrus12 (Feb 29, 2008)

Rope Smoker said:


> P,S. cirrus It's there place in the pack not park!hahaha sorry couldn't help myself !


lol, oops. I'm alittile stupid sometimes


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG you look like maralin manson in that tin foil get up... =] LOL... =] Love the make up job... =] Very creative... =]

I love the revolving avatars... =]

Check out my new grow journal will ya HotNseKzy... =]

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/54516-mini-bb-dwc-1st-live.html#post597286


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Mar 3, 2008)

how do you dry them so quickly?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 3, 2008)

KrazyAnneBanks said:


> how do you dry them so quickly?


Quickly? It was about 4-5 days on the drying, and it's been curing since.


----------



## cirrus12 (Mar 3, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> OMG you look like maralin manson in that tin foil get up... =]


Wow, yea, you do. And it's alittle scarry


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

*hey HNSM..what are you trying to tell us with your new avatar??*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 7, 2008)

Some people's intentions and motivations are not as they seem...


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Some people's intentions and motivations are not as they seem...


*well...yeah...and??*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 7, 2008)

Lying to fulfill greed.. not the type of trait I'd want those around me to possess.


----------



## bongspit (Mar 7, 2008)

*I understand...but there will always be people like that...you have to learn to use it for your advantage...have you read desiderata??*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 7, 2008)

No I haven't. You're right, there will always be people like that- and there will always be me trying to get away from it. LOL..


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 7, 2008)

I for one miss your avatars... Even the scary "Marilyn Manson on tin foil crack" one... =]

LOL... =]

Much love... =]

Please visit my journal its so lonely in there... =[


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 7, 2008)

Kiki's Legacy Lives on...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/55710-hnsmilf-s-journal-legacy-kiki.html


----------

